#ubuntu-uy 2011-08-15
<merchus> hola!
<merchus> un consejo
<merchus> quien me lo da?
<magu42> hola merchus ,  si puedo
<merchus> jeje bien
<merchus> decime que p2p me bajo para ubuntu?
<magu42> pahh , no sé  :-(
<magu42> no uso
<merchus> mmmm
<merchus> que pena
<merchus> quiero armarme de musica pa la noche de la nostalgia
<Mpas_> Frostwire es una opción :P
<magu42> supongo que el transmision que está instalado por defecto 
<merchus> cual?
<merchus> gracias Mpas veo que tal es
<magu42> transmission
<merchus> mmmm
<merchus> lo busco
<magu42> merchus⇝ aplicaciones // internet
<merchus> bit torrent?
<magu42> si , creo que es para eso  , pero no estoy seguro
<merchus> ok :)
<magu42> y si no , frostwire como dice Mpas_   . sé que hay muchas opciones para eso , y fanaticos de cada uno  
<merchus> buenisimo, veo el fristwire y lo pruevo
<merchus> muchas gracias!
<Mpas_> http://www.frostwire.com/download/?os=ubuntu&
<magu42> :-)
<Mpas_> Requiere de Java
<merchus> Brillante! tengo java 
<magu42> veo que hay varios acá :  http://www.software-p2p.com/linux/
<Mpas_> La mayoría son para Torrent, este es más estilo Ares o Emule. Tiene su propia red aunque no es tan completa
<Mpas_> Chau a todos
<merchus> gracias Mpas
<merchus> magu42 me estoy bajando el frostwire gracias por la mano!
<magu42> barbaro , después contame si anda bien , para ir sabiendo jeje
<merchus> si si, obvio que comparto!
<magu42> ok´s
<merchus> molesto de nuevo, sabes de algun tutorial para istalar .deb
<merchus> ??
<magu42> no necesitas turorial mer
<magu42> merchus*
<magu42> le erré al tab jaja
<magu42> click derecho y abrir con gdebi 
<magu42> o  en la terminal ,,     dpkg -i   paquetedeb
<merchus> ok
<magu42>  sudo  dpkg -i   paquetedeb
<virusuy> aloha
<merchus> me dice que no existe el fichero 
<merchus> ¬¬
<magu42> donde pusiste el fichero merchus ?
<magu42> y con cual metodo lo estas instalando?
<merchus> mi error tipie mal una letra :P
<merchus> el de la terminal
<magu42> ahh  eso no te lo perdona  jaja
<merchus> todo lindo pero ahora me dice "se encontraron errores al procesar"
<virusuy> merchus: la consola de linux tiene la gran virtud que podes tipiar las primeras letras y luego apretar TAB para que autocomplete
<virusuy> asi evitas errores en el tipeo
<merchus> gracias por el dato virus! 
<virusuy> a las ordenes
<merchus> perdon que insista pero ahora me dice "se encontraron errores al procesar"
<virusuy> te indica que errores?
<merchus> nop, me dice solo eso
<virusuy> consulta, que estas intentando instalar ?
<merchus> el frostwire
<virusuy> no esta en los repositorios ?
<merchus> en español? jejej perdon hace 1 semana que ando en linux, me instale el ubuntu
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> inicia el centro de software
<virusuy> y buscalo ahi
<magu42> virusuy⇝ como andas , no te habia visto  que b
<virusuy> magu42: todo liso, 
<merchus> ah eso! si ya lo hice pero no aparecio
<magu42> bien  virusuy 
<merchus> por eso descargue el fichero .deb
<magu42> merchus⇝ cual ubuntu instalaste?
<merchus> el 11.04
<magu42> uhh  te hablan virusuy 
<virusuy> merchus: aguanta que ya te digo que hace
<virusuy> r
<merchus> ok :P
<magu42> mejor ceno y vuelvo al rato
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> que raro que no te dice nada
<virusuy> debio haberte dicho algo
<merchus> espera, mirando un signo que salio el la barra 
<merchus> dice asi
<merchus> "error broken count"
<virusuy> puah
<merchus> tan malo es?? '-'
<virusuy> la verdad de cara
<libertcharrua> Usar Linux no te hace inteligente. Ser inteligente te hace usar Linux.
<merchus> amen!
<libertcharrua> jajja
<merchus> :D
<libertcharrua> como estás tu merchus 
<merchus> bien bien resongando 
<libertcharrua> ah y eso?
<merchus> no puedo istalar un programa
<libertcharrua> a quien?
<libertcharrua> a cual
<merchus> a ubuntu
<merchus> el frostware
<libertcharrua> ah
<libertcharrua> yo use ares con wine
<libertcharrua> el frostwire nunca pude usarlo
<merchus> funciona bien?
<libertcharrua> no me gustó
<libertcharrua> ares si 
<merchus> voy a intentar con el ares entonces
<merchus> pasa que me quiero armar de musica pal 24
<merchus> :P
<libertcharrua> funciona bien te conviene hacerle una carpeta para que te dje las descargas a mano y no tener que nadarla buscando
<libertcharrua> andar*
<merchus> claro
<merchus> que seria de mi vida ubuntera sin este chat!
<libertcharrua> jajja
<merchus> see
<magu42> virusuy⇝ estas?
<virusuy> magu42: señor si señor
<magu42> una duda/consulta
<magu42> ayer me pusieron adsl antel
<magu42> y le mande mis routers linksys con ddwrt y el otro con tomato
<magu42> y asumen por defecto dhcp y ni modo de conectarse
<magu42> despues de googlear horas vi que con ppoe  andaban
<magu42> dandole al router los datos de antel
<magu42> virusuy⇝ pregunta 
<magu42> pa que es el dhcp en los routers?
<magu42> fa  termine!!!
<virusuy> no entendi nada
<virusuy> va de nuevo
<magu42> jajajaja
<virusuy> osea, el router en la conexion de internet usa DHCP en vez de PPPoE
<magu42> asumen por defecto dhcp
<magu42> eso que es para cablemodem o algo asi?
<magu42> porque no el adsl thompson tg508  ni a palos
<magu42> porque con el adsl thompson tg508  ni a palos
<virusuy> ta, pero en la conexion a internet te asume dchp ?
<magu42> si
<magu42> esos fimrwares si
<virusuy> pero lo pdoes cambiar
<magu42> no es lo normal en los routers?
<magu42> si claro estoy conectado ahora
<magu42> era solo esa duda
<virusuy> pero quien realiza la conexion, vos o el router automaticamente
<virusuy> ?
<magu42> el router al modem de antel
<virusuy> ah ok 
<virusuy> ta, el tema es asi
<virusuy> se usa DHCP porqe no todos usan PPPoE
<virusuy> los ADSL lo usan
<virusuy> solo nosotros
<magu42> ahhhhhh  que raro dando la nota nosotros  jaja
<magu42> gracias virusuy 
<magu42> veo que andás perdido en la web , y yo voy a perderme en los brazos de morfeo  jeje
<magu42> nas noches 
<Ber_> hola 
<Ber_> tengo una pregunta 
<Ber_> como puedo hacer para visualizar la barra de minimizar, maximizar y cerrar en una ventana
<Ber_> no me aparecen esas opciones 
<merchus> hola magu!
<magu42> hola merchus 
<merchus> al final encontre solucion  a mi P2P
<magu42> que usaste?
<merchus> me istale el amule, funciona de maravilla
<merchus> los otros me daban error 
<merchus> ¬¬
<magu42> amule está en repositorios?
<merchus> si
<magu42> y el frostwire no?
<merchus> no el frostwire ni se aparece
<magu42> ah , en linux mint debia edition  si  
<magu42> debian*
<merchus> aahh 
<merchus> :)
<magu42> depende la distro que uses , los repos que tenga
<merchus> claro 
<magu42> asi funciona esto  :-)
<merchus> veo, pero aun así esta bueno
<magu42> si hace lo que necesitas que haga ,para que darle mas vueltas :-)  , a lo siguiente jejeje
<merchus> jejejejeje
<magu42> si el otro es mas lindo o mas feo , una vez que encuentro lo que necesito ahi lo dejo 
<magu42> el dicho dice :  lo mejor es enemigo de lo bueno
<merchus> si mi primer esperiencia es con ubuntu, por ahora me gusta
<magu42> merchus⟿ es costumbre como todo , al tiempo no vas a creer lo dificil que es windows para todo
<merchus> ademas me gusta la terminal jijijij :P
<magu42> entonces te recomiendo Terminator
<magu42> podes tener varias en la misma pantalla
<merchus> aaaahhh 
<magu42> está en repos
<merchus> pero me falta toda la parte teorica... lo mio es audacia
<magu42> mucho google y acá 
<merchus> es verdad!
<magu42> es bien facil en realidad
<merchus> si no fuera por esos dos
<merchus> es agarrarle la mano
<magu42> pero no es lo que nos han enseñado por años entonces es "raro"
<magu42> al principio
<magu42> igual no es imprecindible usar la terminal 
#ubuntu-uy 2011-08-16
<merchus> si si, pero me hace sentir como si fuera un haker jajajajajajaja
<magu42> jajaja
<merchus> ¬¬
<merchus> me estoy liberando del windows
<magu42> igual siempre deja uno a mano , en una particion escondidita  
<magu42> no puedes hacer nada en el BPS  sin explorer por ejemplo
<merchus> a si?
<magu42> y en la DGI recien ahora se están poniendo las pilas
<magu42> y se puede entrar con mozilla
<merchus> por suerte en la facu, no hay drama :)
<magu42> en las facultades está mezclado , y usan de todo
<magu42> algunas uno  u otro y otras los dos
<merchus> es verdad 
<merchus> bueno, me voy a cocinar!
<merchus> regreso al rato
<magu42> bien :-)
<merchus> :P
<invitado> Hola?
<magu42> hola
<invitado> Quería hacer una consulta
<magu42> si alguien sabe , seguro te dirá
<invitado> Es acerca de mi centro de software
<invitado> cuando voy  a descargar algo no me deja y dice "fallo de conexion"
<invitado> intente descargar el mismo programa de la terminal y me decia que había un error con el servidor de ubuntu y que no me daba acceso
<magu42> sudo apt-get update   que dice 
<invitado> nada nuevo, solo descarga paquetes que son del servidor pero al querer descargar el gpaint por ejemplo pasa esto:
<invitado> Err http://uy.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/universe gpaint i386 0.3.3-6   403  Forbidden Imposible obtener http://uy.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gpaint/gpaint_0.3.3-6_i386.deb  403  Forbidden E: No se pudieron obtener algunos archivos, ¿quizás deba ejecutar apt-get update o deba intentarlo de nuevo con --fix-missing?
<invitado> y me pasa con cualquier programa
<magu42> no tenés activado el repsitorio universe y supongo el multiverse tampoco
<magu42> repositorio*
<invitado> me podrías decir como activarlo?
<invitado> soy bastante novato, hace poco que me sali del lado oscuro(window$)
<magu42> en el centro de software en editar // origenes de software
<invitado> y luego?
<magu42> activaste los dos?
<invitado> no se donde estan, busque y no vi nada referente a "universe" o "multiverse"
<invitado> disculpa mi torpeza...
<magu42> en la segunda pestaña , third party software
<invitado> ah ya lo active, perdón de nuevo!
<invitado> voy a probar ahora a ver si puedo descargar
<magu42> al cerrar te va a actualizar seguramente
<invitado> si, exactamente
<magu42> cuando termine intenta instalar tu programa
<invitado> ahora no se porque me pide el cd de ubuntu, dice que para instalar paquetes de software...
<magu42> ahh  jaja
<invitado> es irrelevante?lo cancelo? 
<magu42> enta de vuelta y desactiva el del cdrom
<invitado> aahhh
<magu42> me olvide de eso
<invitado> ya voy(que rompe que soy), no pasa nada ;)
<magu42> no hay problema invitado , lo que me gustaria es que cambies ese nick por el tuyo habitual para saber quien eres
<magu42>   /nick  tunickhabitual      sin el espacio al principio
<invitado> es la primera vez que entro al chat
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> pero ponle tu nick 
<tunickhabitual> jajaja
<Mubuntu> faaa
<magu42> ahi va
<Mubuntu> me salto otra vez este error
<Mubuntu> Failed to fetch http://uy.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gpaint/gpaint_0.3.3-6_i386.deb 403  Forbidden
<Mubuntu> Y bueno...
<Mubuntu> A llorar al cuartito...
<Mubuntu> Igualmente gracias por la ayuda
<magu42> que  raro es como si ni tuvieras activado universe
<magu42> como si no*
<Mubuntu> Esta activado... Pero bueno, no importa... Algún año lo arrglare... Gracias igualmente por la ayuda, no te molesto más, chau que pases bien "magu"
<magu42> :-)
<merchus> egrese! estuve leyendo, me encanto "tunickhabitual"   :P
<merchus> regrese*
<magu42> se fué 
<merchus> si si 
<magu42> todos empezamos en algún punto 
<merchus> sii es verdad, pero me causo gracia cuando cambio d nick
<magu42> me dejó pensando e instalé ese gpaint sin problemas , que lio habrá hecho con los repositorios me pregunto
<merchus> y si es como yo que le mete mano hasta lo que no sabe, cambio cualquier cosa....
<magu42> para aprender hay que romper algo jaja
<merchus> una vez al windws, le borre el unistall
<merchus> nunca mas pude sacar nada
<magu42> jajaja
<danielmato> buenas noches
<magu42> que dice don Mato
<merchus> maldita la hora que descubri el regedit!
<merchus> jajaja
<merchus> hola mato!
<danielmato> como anda la barra?
<danielmato> hola magu42 , merchus 
<magu42> como andas danielmato ?
<danielmato> aca, vi luz y entre...
<magu42> bien por acá
<magu42> jeje
<merchus> bien :)
<magu42> tan todos vagos entran tarde pero tarde
<danielmato> alguien tiene idea de si hay que anotarse, pagar o que para lo del python day?
<magu42> anotarse si , pagar no
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> habra que ir a ubuntizar la cosa me imagino
<merchus> que es python?
<danielmato> es un lenguaje de programacion merchus 
<magu42> https://eventioz.com/events/python-day-uruguay-2011
<merchus> chino basico para mi jejejeje
<magu42> es el sabado a las nueve de la madrugada
<magu42> vamos a ver quien llega jaja
<danielmato> es muy temprano para ser sábado... son bastante jodidos estos pibes
<magu42> de 9 a 19  danielmato 
<danielmato> sip, 10 horas de programacion... no se si podré con eso.
<magu42> es mucho no ?  jaja
<magu42> van todos los de acá , estan todos hechos unos programadores
<danielmato> me parece que si... pero claro, debe haber pausita para cafe, almuerzo, mate, bizcochitos...
<magu42> hasta yo voy , y no se a que!!
<magu42> mas vale que haya , sino este gordo huye despavorido hasta mendizabal
<danielmato> no sabia que habia que anotarse, ya me cuelgo yo tambien, al menos somos muchos para molestar
<merchus> todos ustedes son programadores?
<magu42> no merchus 
<danielmato> nop
<merchus> uuuuu que demas!
<danielmato> es un tema de comunidad, es un buen momento para mostrar la fuerza del open source
<magu42> y nerdear con amigos que saben de que hablas  jajaja
<danielmato> exacto
<magu42> y no con los tuyos habituales que te miran raro jaja
<merchus> jejejeje se lo que se siente
<danielmato> bastante raro a veces
<magu42> danielmato⟿ el dia de la pizzeria , si alguna mesa escucho algo de nuestras conversaciones , estará preguntandose de que hablaban eso locos!!  jeje
<danielmato> creo que la pizzeria cerró, los trasladaron a todos al manicomio el "prozac feliz"
<merchus> me imagino las caras u.u
<magu42> jajaja
<danielmato> fue muy divertido, hagamoslo de nuevo
<danielmato> acabo de registrarme para el pyday
<magu42> listo 
<magu42> algo vamos a aprender 
<danielmato> que lindo, me dieron un codigo qr... snif, el primero de mi vida...
<magu42> el codigo de registro?
<danielmato> si
<danielmato> tambien tiene un numerito y todo eso, pero lo del qr... me toco el corazon
<magu42> me lo llevo en un papelito , porque no me acuerdo de todo eso ni de casulidad :-)
<danielmato> bueno, parece que ahora todos vamos a tener googlemotorolas phones!!!
<danielmato> yo lo imprimi en un ps
<magu42> ??
<danielmato> google compro motorola 12.5 billones de morlacos
<danielmato> supongo que ahora seran googlerolasphones
<magu42> una ganga !!
<magu42> o sea 12500 millones
<magu42> maso la deuda externa uru
<danielmato> algun morlaco mas cero
<danielmato> creo
<PabloR> hola
<PabloR> como andan?
<merchus> hola Pablo
<magu42> bueno mas o menos danielmato jeje   peso mas peso menos
<danielmato> PabloR,  todo en orden?
<PabloR> Soy Rubianes pero por asuntos de fuerza mayor toy en el lado oscuro
<danielmato> decia uno, saben la diferencia entre una persona con 99 millones y una con 100?
<PabloR> y toy bajando un cliente de chat
<danielmato> mi felicidad
<PabloR> que te paso?
<danielmato> en fin, a veces toca sufrir PabloR 
<magu42> PabloR⟿ seamonkey en windows
<PabloR> estoy bajando chatzilla
<PabloR> o pchat
<magu42> es igual a tu amado chatzilla  jaja
<magu42> el seamonkey digo
<PabloR> es una .......................................
<PabloR> esta porqueria no tiene escritorios virtuales
<magu42> jajaja
<danielmato> es algo que se extraña cada vez que se usa ese seudo sistema completamente inoperativo
<PabloR> voy a ver si hago rapido lo que tengo que hacer
<magu42> yo pensaba que era lo mejor porque lo usa la mayoria !!
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> estas laburando PabloR ?
<PabloR> no... me pidieron un favor y es hacer un form en .Net
<magu42> ahhh
<PabloR> y sql server
<danielmato> arjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj .net arjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<magu42> mas que un favor fué un castigo!!
<magu42> algo habrás hecho!!!
<danielmato> se lo vas a tener que cobrar con sangre
<PabloR> merchus volviste! te funciono el cambiador de fondos de pantalla?
<merchus> si pablo de maravilla!
<PabloR> Uruguay noma!
<merchus> la verdad impecable, hasta le puse mas de los que traia
<merchus> u.u
<PabloR> si yo lo habia hecho para 4 o 5 
<PabloR> pero enganchar mas cosas nomas
<merchus> le meti 5 mas
<PabloRubianes> volvi mejor
<magu42> y dale con chatzilla  jajaja
<danielmato> ohhh eres tu mismo...
<magu42> y era nomás
 * magu42 cena y vuelve
<PabloRubianes> uffffffffffffffff
<PabloRubianes> que desastre todo aca che
<PabloRubianes> danielmato: al final vas al Python Day?
<danielmato> si, ya me anote
<danielmato> no se iban a librar de mi tan facilmente
<PabloRubianes> barbaro
<danielmato> lo unico malo es que hay que madrugar
<PabloRubianes> yo le dije al pibe de la org (no se que tan pibe es) que si necesitan una mano que en algo los ayudabamos
<PabloRubianes> si
<danielmato> por supuesto
<PabloRubianes> pero por lo que vi las charlas estan muy buenas
<danielmato> yo llevo algo de tiempo perdido del tema programacion, pero me parece un buen lenguaje para retomar la cosa
<PabloRubianes> aparte re buena onda... yo medio que tarde en mandarles el logo de ubuntu uy y el me pedia discupas porque las cosas ya estaban impresas
<PabloRubianes> danielmato: es lo mas!
<danielmato> me gusta lo que voy viendo, ya te digo, estoy bastante perdido, pero bueno, habra que retomar
<PabloRubianes> opa mira quien aparecio
<danielmato> mr asterismo se hizo presente
<danielmato> PabloRubianes, me pregunto mi hna, cuando arrancamos con el tema de talleres para padres...
<danielmato> o como queremos hacer
<PabloRubianes> este finde hablamos
<PabloRubianes> vamos a tener un rato para hablar
<PabloRubianes> pero yo estoy
<PabloRubianes> vieron la novedad del dia???? google compro motorola
<PabloRubianes> 18 billones o algo asi
<danielmato> 12.5 billones
<danielmato> si, estabamos hablando de eso tendremos googletorolasphones
<danielmato> o algo asi
<magu42> me quedo con el cambio si no les  molesta 
<danielmato> no hay problema, siempre que invites con la pizza
<magu42> todas las que quieras  jajaja
<danielmato> te tomo la palabra... 5.5 billones te debe dar para pagar alguna que otra
<PabloRubianes> jajaja y lo que mas me dio gracia fue el ceo de google diciendo que mas que nada era por las patentes y porque asi pueden acelerar el desarrollo de android 
<PabloRubianes> porque tendria que ir mas rapido
<danielmato> son geniales
<magu42> android está hasta las manos con el tema patentes
<PabloRubianes> cuando sea grande quiero ser google
<danielmato> si M$ compra Nokia, porque G no puede comprar Motorola?
<magu42> van a tener que reescribirlo todo
<danielmato> yo ahora de chico quiero ser google...
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<danielmato> no quiero esperar a ser grande
<danielmato> buenas SergioMeneses 
<magu42> hola SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, magu42 PabloRubianes \o
<PabloRubianes> hola ser
<danielmato> yo se que soy un rompe, pero ¿cuando arrancamos con las "comisiones"?
<magu42> ud nunca es un rompe , es que los demas son muy quedos  :-)
<magu42> somos
<danielmato> no, yo soy un rompe, no me quiteis ese placer
<magu42> :-)
<magu42> danielmato⟿ el sabado podemos tocar ese tema si te parece
<danielmato> me parece genial
<magu42> algun momento tendremos
<danielmato> supongo que nos daran un rato para almorzar...
<magu42> a mi seguro
<magu42> jeje
<danielmato> sino, igual me lo tomo
<magu42> esa es la actitud!!!
<magu42> jaja
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> hay que empezar y salen pero en este pais nos arrastramos....
<danielmato> de que hablas PabloRubianes ¿?
<magu42> las b
<PabloRubianes> esato
<magu42> disculpe merchus 
<merchus> si diga
<asterismo> perdon
<asterismo> como estan?
<asterismo> estaba en otra
<magu42> lo anterior merchus  
<magu42> asterismo⟿ andabas perdido , como andas?
<merchus> no entendi magu42
<magu42> no importa merchus , la dejamos por esa :-)
<magu42> pavadas mias
<merchus> me vas a dejar con la intriga, no estaba leyendo el chat
<magu42> nada importante merchus , en serio
<merchus> bueno bueno :)
<magu42> merchus⟿ estas entrando al chat desde el sitio de ubuntu uruguay?
<danielmato> consulta ¿alquien tiene un imán del tipo industrial? es para un hdd que se me hizo pelota
<magu42> pahhhhhhhhh
<magu42> danielmato⟿ +1
<merchus> si
<magu42> es lo mejor que he leido en años acá danielmato 
<danielmato> y yo que hablaba en serio---
<magu42> porque no instalas xchat que es un cliente de chat muy comodo para entrar aqui
<magu42> si ya sé danielmato pero fué genial
<danielmato> me pegan el grito que tengo las verduritas hervidas prontas, vuelvo en un plis plas
<magu42> merchus⟿ xchat o catzilla
<merchus> xchat? de donde lo bajo?
<magu42> pero es mejor xchat
<magu42> en repos está
<merchus> lo busco 
<magu42> en el centro de software 
<magu42> con el puedes entrar a muchas salas de tu interes y muchos servidore IRC a la vez  
<PabloRubianes> con apr-get install xchat? no sale con fritas?
<PabloRubianes> apt
<merchus> me aparecen 2 
<magu42> el gonome no!!!
<magu42> gnome*
<merchus> el irc?
<magu42> el otro
<magu42> el xchat comun
<magu42> merchus⟿ xchat IRC
<merchus> instalando
<merchus> despues de istalar que hago?
<magu42> lo abres y donde dice freenode le configuras #ubuntu-uy   para empezar
<merchus> ok
<magu42> en xchat  lista de redes
<magu42> freenode // editar
<asterismo> bien
<asterismo> el unity me tiene loco
<asterismo> no me anda ningun atajo de los que tenia en compiz
<asterismo> que cagada
<asterismo> ya vuelvo
<PabloRubianes> como y vuelvo
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ te tomo el tiempo , para mi que cena via endovenosa  jajaja
<EduardoR> opa!
<EduardoR> Me acordé Me acordé Me acordé !
<magu42> PabloRubianes_⟿ me estas mareando  jaja
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ de que se acordó?
<EduardoR> siempre olvido que es los lunes :(
<magu42> ahhh
<magu42> como andas EduardoR ?
<EduardoR> magu42, GRANDEEEEE!!!!!
<EduardoR> Metí todos los deb de sid y quedó andando!
<magu42> ahhhhh   jajaja  me acuerdo
<EduardoR> como 8 paquetes uno dependiente de otro, pero salió!
<EduardoR> y ya es publico: http://mnav.gub.uy/q.php
<magu42> rompe un poco pero sale , hay que ir cumpliendo el orden que te pide , no hay otra 
<EduardoR> bueno, ahora lo mas increible de todo
<EduardoR> me lo pueden censurar!
<magu42> por?
<magu42> ta bueno 
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ +1
<EduardoR> se acuerdan que les dije que había otro proyecto que incluia un filtro
<magu42> sip
<EduardoR> bueno, ahora si este no tiene filtro, pone en riesgo el proyecto
<danielmato> he volvido
<EduardoR> porque vándalos digitales pueden adulterar los QR y mandar a los pobres niños a sitios inadecuados
<magu42> ahh  hay que tener cuidado con eso EduardoR 
<magu42> hablamos de niños
<EduardoR> no me imagino a semejante vándalo digital 
<EduardoR> yo mas bien lo felicitaría 
<EduardoR> un vándalo de esos puede poner QR en cualquier otra parte
<merchus> regrese
<EduardoR> tiene toda una ciudad para poner QR
<EduardoR> justo va a ponerlo arriba de uno mío?
<merchus> magu42
<magu42> EduardoR⟿  no subestimeis el poder del usuario  dice   anonymous
<magu42> merchus⟿ dime
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<danielmato> parece que estamos todos
<magu42> sip
<SergioMeneses> ++
<merchus> decime que le pongo al xchat
<magu42> que dice don Triviox ?
<Triviox> buenas magu42 !
<magu42> :-)  Triviox 
<Triviox> aca trantando de configurar reenvio de mensajes..
<danielmato> Triviox, estas como loco, entras, salis, entras...
<EduardoR> hay algún tema?
<Triviox> jajaja danielmato  
<merchus> que pongo en redes magu42
<magu42> merchus⟿ en lista de redes busca freenode
<magu42> una vez alli   Editar
<merchus> ta
<merchus> y ahora
<magu42> desclickea usar informacion global y le pones tu nick
<asterismo> hola
<asterismo> perdon
<asterismo> unity me sigue sin gustar
<merchus> pronto
<magu42> merchus⟿ y en canal favorito  #ubuntu-uy
<EduardoR> estuve probando Oneiric, y opino lo mismo de Unity
<magu42> puedes tener cuantos quieras con una coma entre medio merchus 
<merchus> bien
<merchus> ok
<magu42> merchus⟿ y dale conectar
<merchus> y despues
<magu42> merchus⟿ te va a tomar la segunda opcion  porque merchus ya está en uso
<merchus> ya le di
<magu42> por ahora
<asterismo> hace 3 anios que si pongo en autohide el gnome-panel, cuando se esconde no vuelve a salir cuando pongo el mouse en el borde de abajo
<asterismo> eso me calienta
<asterismo> no se porque no arreglan ese maldito bug
<asterismo> en vez de sacar unity, mutter, y todas esas pajerias...
<magu42> merchus⟿ no te va a dejar usar merchus porque ya lo tienes en uso
<magu42> tu misma
<asterismo> el panel de unity no se le puede agregar nada, y es mas pesado que el gnome clasico
<asterismo> no se a quien se le ocurrio meter eso en una netbook
<merchus> che magu 42 entre pero todos escriben en ingles
<merchus> no se que hice
<merchus> jajajaja
<asterismo> en vez de ir pa'delante va pa'tras ubuntu
<magu42> no importa merchus 
<danielmato> yo no veo tan mal a unity...
<magu42> decime cual canal estas ahi ahora
<merchus> ya se que hice mal
<merchus> soy una ....
<asterismo> y para colmo me entere que oneric no va a tener gnome2 en los repositorios
<magu42> #ubuntu-uy
<EduardoR> no lo tiene en el CD, en los repos, siii
<merchus> va todo junto no?
<magu42> merchus⟿ en unirse a un canal   #ubuntu-uy
<EduardoR> yo no lo veo "pro" al Unity
<magu42> merchus⟿ en servidor// unirse a un canal   #ubuntu-uy
<EduardoR> como que mas para zonzos
<EduardoR> aunque no quiero ofender a los zonzos
<magu42> merchus2⟿ ahi vas bien
<merchus2> ahora
<merchus2> seeeee
<merchus2> me lees?
<EduardoR> bienvenido merchus2
<danielmato> querido EduardoR, me temo que unity sea una interfaz amigable, lease es muy facil de usar para recien llegados de windows
<magu42> sobre el ubuntu-uy a la izquierda dale click derecho y agregar a favoritos merchus2
<merchus2> eduardo es "bienvenidA"
<danielmato> lo que esta faltando es una interfaz mas pro
<EduardoR> creo que es mas adecuado para no usar el mouse en una tablet
<magu42> y ya puedes cerrar el merchus  del sitio ubuntu uruguay
<merchus2> ya lo cerre 
<merchus2> no se por que sigue apareciendo
<magu42> acá no se fué pero a veces demora 
<merchus2> ok
<merchus2> gracias magu por hacerme evolucionar
<EduardoR> LA culpa la tiene el idioma por ser sexista
<EduardoR> Bienvenid@ merchus*!
<magu42> merchus2⟿ es mas comodo y puedes entrar a mas salas a la vez , si asi lo quieres
<asterismo> yo si la cosa sigue asi voy a empezar de cayetano a usar debian... 
<magu42> ahi se fue merchus2 
<merchus2> aaa
<merchus2> bien
<magu42> mira esto merchus2 
<merchus2> por cierto saber como recuperar una cuanta bloqueada de hotmail?
<EduardoR> en realidad a unity le faltan mas opciones de configuración
<EduardoR> poder agregar una barra de tareas
<EduardoR> un menu al estilo viejo aunque sea de transición
<EduardoR> ademas para usar el unity se necesita saber con exactitud como se llaman las cosas por su nombre
<EduardoR> y nunca se sabe si las debés recordar en inglés o español
<EduardoR> lo siento mucho, pero no da con ningún target. Si sabés los nombres de las aplicaciones, sos recontra-pro
<danielmato> yo no pude con Debian y los mp3... 
<EduardoR> si sos pro, querés poder manejar 20 ventanas de una mirada
<danielmato> lo unico realmente malo que le veo es el consumo de memoria que tiene, es una monstruosidad, todo anda lento
<magu42> danielmato⟿ debian +1
<danielmato> estoy de acuerdo magu42 
<danielmato> pero soy torpe
<EduardoR> cual es lento?
<danielmato> unity
<danielmato> te pones a editar video, y enseguida tartamudea el audio
<danielmato> por algo ubuntustudio se mudo a xfce
<danielmato> pero soy comodo y me gusta gnome... aunque al paso que va, calculo que voy a tener que aprender a usar lxde o xfce.
<asterismo> yo antes tenia debian
<EduardoR> no compares, ubuntustudio tiene un kerner real-time
<asterismo> tenia mp3 y miraba pelis y todo....
<danielmato> a eso voy
<asterismo> pero ta, ubuntu me gustaba mas...
<danielmato> si asterismo, se que se puede, dije que yo no pude con el tema de multimedia, y lo deje por ahi
<asterismo> las aplicaciones tenian sus iconos... no como algunas que en debian tenian el icono de "no tiene icono"
<asterismo> que no existe
<asterismo> a mi lo que me pudo de debian es el tema del wifi y todo ese mojo
<EduardoR> creo qu ela cosa es migrar a sub distros de ubuntu
<asterismo> ahi me pudri en serio y me pase a ubuntu definitivamente
<EduardoR> como mint, y hay varias ams
<asterismo> antes de 8.04 era un ping pong de debian y ubuntu en doble buteo
<danielmato> el tema es que ubuntu es como muy simpático, y la comunidad es la mas grande, en debian te pegan solo por decir hola, soy nuevo y quisiera saber si hay manual de... zás, ya cobraste
<asterismo> yo que se
<EduardoR> jajaja
<EduardoR> y si vamos en patota?
<danielmato> lo juro, hice la prueba, dije hola, soy nuevo, vengo de ubuntu, y no demoraron en llover palos... demasiado puristas algunos chicos debianeros
<EduardoR> Aqui  venimos todos los ubunteros y queremos asilo :P
<magu42> danielmato⟿ el canal de debian no existe!!!!!!!
<magu42> entra'en  el de uruguay
<danielmato> me refiero a debian hispano... magu42 
<danielmato> en modo chat
<magu42> ya sé danielmato 
<merchus2> como recien salida de windows puedo decir que me encanta ubuntu
<magu42> por eso
<EduardoR> merchus2 que version de ubuntu usás?
<danielmato> ahi esta lo que yo decia, ubuntu es genial para los recien llegados de windows
<merchus2> 11.04
<EduardoR> unity o clasic?
<magu42> danielmato⟿ servidor irc.debian.org/6667  #debian-uy   ahi hay seres humanos y yo
<merchus2> unuty
<merchus2> el 2d no tengo acelerador
<asterismo> trate de entrar a debian y me kikearon
<asterismo> dice que es solo invite
<danielmato> magu gracias, tratare de darme una vuelta, ahora mi problema es que no tengo disco externo, como te habrás dado cuenta, y no tengo como respaldar los datos, aunque estan separados / y /home, pero no se si me animo a instalar en estas condiciones
<asterismo> perdon????
<EduardoR> quiere decir que no funciona como unity, sino que se ve como unity
<merchus2> claro
<EduardoR> yo lo tengo en 2 notebooks y uno es el 2d, no tiene comparacion
<merchus2> quiero meterle mas efectos, pero no se si se puede
<magu42> danielmato⟿ ahi hay pocos pero saben mucho , y te los has cruzado en los eventos a todos 
<EduardoR> en 2d no funcionan los menus nuevos como los que hizo pablo
<merchus2> uuuuhhh condenada OLIDATA
<EduardoR> en realidad, todo tiene sus vueltas
<danielmato> ojo tengo un amigo que es debianita posta posta con kde... un fenomeno el pibe, y me da una mano, pero...
<EduardoR> hace poco tenia un mint 11 (11.04) todo perfecto en un monitor de 14"
<magu42> danielmato⟿ aunque con una mano en el corazón te recomendaria LMDE  es debian testing , roalling release y anda volando con todo
<asterismo> alguien me puede invitar al canal de debian?
<danielmato> magu42, necesito el imán... para revivir mi externo de 250 g...
<EduardoR> reinstalé en ubuntu 10.10 porque lo quería mas estandar y se quedó clavado en 800x600
<magu42> tengo algun electro iman pero no son muy grossos danielmato 
<danielmato> magu42, lo intente, pero instalar la wifi fue una tortura...
<danielmato> ja ja
<magu42> asterismo⟿ invitar a debian , donde andas?
<magu42> danielmato⟿ LMDE anda solo en todo lugar , que raro 
<asterismo> quiero entrar a debian-uy y me patean porque se entra solo con invitacion
<asterismo> quiero hacer unas preguntas.
<magu42> no puede ser asterismo 
<asterismo> que ridicules eso de no poder entrar
<magu42> estoy ahi
<magu42> en que servidor estas ?  as
<magu42> asterismo⟿ 
<magu42> no usan freenode
<asterismo> ahhh
<magu42> irc.debian.org/6667
<asterismo> me sale esto: You have been kicked from #debian-uy by ChanServ (Invite only channel)
<asterismo> pero hay un canal
<magu42> si es el canal viejo
<magu42> no se puede entrar , está muerto hace años
<EduardoR> quisiera probar el gnome2 en oneiric
<magu42> asterismo⟿ http://www.debian.org.uy/      http://www.debian.org.uy/contacto
<danielmato> magu42, tuve problemas con mi wifi... la vieja y nunca bien querida broadcom
<magu42> danielmato⟿ uhhh  las broadcom  , ya sé , primero por cable y después si por wifi
<magu42> hay que meterle el bcm43
<danielmato> exacto
<danielmato> pero despues me arme lio con los repos, que si squeeze que si testing...
<danielmato> y hasta ahi llego mi amor
<merchus2> uuuuuuuuuu  me robaron la cuenta de taringa!
 * magu42 solo stable , no quiere mas lios
<merchus2> ¬¬
<magu42> asterismo⟿ ahi el grosso es fcr
<danielmato> merchus2, como que te robaron la cuenta???
<merchus2> si, me fui a identificar y me sale que esta bloqueada y hay comentarios hechos que yo no hice
<magu42> asterismo⟿ bué son todos grosos menos yó  jajajaja
<merchus2> hoy no entre en todo el dia
<danielmato> magu42, LMDE solo con stable? squeeze y todo eso no? capaz que me animo a probar, me encantaba que el sistema siempre estaba por debajo de los 64 megas de ram cuando estaba idle
<merchus2> y bue me hare otra...
<magu42> danielmato⟿ no,  LMDE está en testing mas un repo de clem lefevre  , debian 6 en stable :-)
<merchus2> gente me despido que pasen lindo!
<merchus2> hasta mañana
<magu42> chau merchus2 
<magu42> nos leemos
<danielmato> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh voy entendiendo magu42 
<magu42> pasa que uso los dos 
<magu42> y a veces me entrevero jeje
<danielmato> para instalar, tengo que hacer pomada todo lo que tenga un punto delante o no? digo para que no quede nada en mi /home que haga referencia a unity y asi pasarme a D
<magu42> cuando instalas debian tenés la opcion de formatear la home o no 
<magu42> no es el instalador mas amigable pero si el que te permite más opciones, hay que leer con cuidado lo que se hace y bien despacio
<danielmato> ok
<magu42> y haberse fijado antes en el gparted que tenemos en que partición
<danielmato> veré que hago, porque no tengo ganas de perder info que tiene muchos años y que no tengo respaldo...
<danielmato> ya se, los dvd son baratos, pero no me fio mucho de ellos, siempre tienen problemas
<magu42> danielmato⟿ es delicado , deberás ir con los pies de plomo
<danielmato> voy con unos de granito negro...
<magu42> a veces no queda claro que es lo que nos dice hacer en el particionado
<magu42> no es nada automatico  por suerte y por desgracia
<danielmato> sera cuestion de aprender...
<danielmato> o sea, equivocarse y luego aprender
<magu42> como todo, tu ya sabes danielmato 
<danielmato> de paso, tenes idea si se puede asustar a alguien que te roba wifi? no tengo intencion de borrar o hacerle daño, solo asustar
<magu42> me gusta mucho el hacking wirless , que problema tienes danielmato 
<magu42> se mete en tu red sin permiso?
<danielmato> yo no tengo problemas en este momento, tuve, pero tengo un compañero que no sabe como sacarse unas moscas de encima, y quiere darle un sustito al susodicho
<magu42> si se le meten en su wifi ,es porque está mal configurada , solo eso
<danielmato> yo lo solucione con wpa2 enterprise y ocultar ssid, pero el no puede, por temas familiares, algunos en su casa todavia usan el windors
<magu42> usando wpa común y una clave fuerte es suficiente , ocultar la ssid no sirve de nada
<danielmato> ergo tiene mas "ujeros" que un queso, win es incapaz de ver correctamente una wpa2... y mas si es enterprise (al menos en sus versiones home)
<magu42> y el filtrado de mac menos
<danielmato> filtrar mac se que es inutil
<magu42> por eso wpa personal es suficiente
<danielmato> de todos modos es saber si hay alguna forma de hacerle saber al intruso que sabes que esta ahi
<magu42> clonar la mac e ver el ssid me lleva dos segundos
<danielmato> conozco algunas de las herramientas, y se que lleva muy poco rato entrar en wep y wpa...
<magu42> lo que si pude hacer es negarle el acceso a la mac de él . aunque debe saber como cambiarla
<danielmato> seguramente
<magu42> wpa ni en cuete
<danielmato> la duda es si hay forma de asustarlo
<magu42> una numerica mia me llevó 6 horas con un core dos duo de 3 gz casi lo quemo
<magu42> haber hay pero no llego a tanto
<danielmato> ok, es para ver si sigo la investigacion o abandono, curiosidad mia nomas...
<magu42> si usa un wpa tipo     mAgu42@es-el#uno  
<magu42> no la saca ni magoya
<magu42> y debe cambiar el nombre del router para evitar los diccionarios precomputados
<danielmato> je je, me gustaria ver a alguien intentar entrar en casa... soy de los enfermitos de letras numeros mayusculas y simbolos
<magu42> si le deja por ej  NETGEAR  es boleta
<danielmato> hay unos cuantos de esos, y macoy 1234 ni te cuento
<danielmato> o password
<danielmato> esos merecen ser crackeados...
<magu42> hay uno acá cerca que el essid y el ssid son el numero de cedula
<magu42> los sistemas son tan fuertes como lo sean su clave ,  esa es la regla
<danielmato> se lo buscan algunos
<magu42> tengo algunos por acá con wep  jajaja
<danielmato> son unos vivos barbaros
<magu42> ando con ganas de hacer un bonding
<magu42> pero hay poca documentación
<danielmato> pasa que xp es bastante salame con wpa y wpa2...
<magu42> por?
<magu42> no se conecta?
<danielmato> poca documentacion?
<magu42> sobre bonding , que sea decente , no de mocosos que lo hicieron de casualidad
<danielmato> hace la prueba y despues contame, le cuesta al vista... con 7 probe y es un parto
<magu42> pahhh  ni me imaginaba eso
<danielmato> tenes que ser pariente de un ing en sistemas para que te ande
<magu42> tengo un xp en la note que nadie usa , voy a probar
<danielmato> cuando mi esposa tenia su vista fue un parto tan grande usar wpa, que por suerte termino usando mint...
<magu42> será por eso que acá hay gente con wep entonces
<magu42> hasta las xo se conectan aca en casa con wpa
<danielmato> bueno, fue un parto que reconociera el router instalado a traves del mismisimo sistema...
<danielmato> no vale las xo tienen fedora
<magu42> jajaja  cierto
<danielmato> capaz que ahora lo arreglaron pero dudo que ande bien la cosa con win
<magu42> pero las mas viejas no se conectan a wpa2  , le pasa a un amigo
<danielmato> habra que actualizar algun modulo
<magu42> igual wpa y wpa2 tienen la misma seguridad . te lo aseguro  jeje
<danielmato> si una maquina "vieja" que tiene un par de años y usa fedora no se conecta... que dejas para el innombrable
<magu42> hasta que no ande el tkiptun-ng  al menos
<danielmato> si, pero wpa2 es mas divertida, todos los que usan win y vienen a casa se tienen que conectar por cable... je je, es un parto que vean el ssid oculto, y mas que puedan configurar correctamente el wifi, y yo lo disfruto mucho, les doy la clave y que se arreglen como puedan, yo no se nada de ese sistema... je je je je
<magu42> jajaja  que malvado!!!!!
<danielmato> que sufran, no es muchisimo mejor win que linux? hala, toma, demuestralo
<danielmato> y yo voy a su casa y teniendo que poner la clave, me conecto mas rapido que ellos, je je
<danielmato> en fin, volviendo al tema importante Debian Squeeze, Testing o LMDE?
<magu42> jaja yo cuando voy a lo de mi cuñada , prendo y está conectado , y me mira y me dice , como hacés??
<danielmato> sufren y se les nota, es divino
<magu42> yo tengo debian en testing y LMDE
<magu42> perdon
<magu42> debian en stable y Lmde
<danielmato> ok, para un rookie de debian que elijo?
<magu42> depende , para un novato LMDE sin dudarlo
<magu42> para vos debian
<danielmato> o sea, para mi puppy
<magu42> aunque LMDE no le envidia nada a debian del que nace, hasta es mas liviano en ram , no sé que le sacaron
<danielmato> ok, intentare aprender a usar a la madre de todas las madres
<magu42> te digo debian para vos porque sé que sabés
<danielmato> yo se dejar en ruinas un sistema en 5 minutos... eso si se
<magu42> el SO universal
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> ahi no importa cual uses
<magu42> cuando tenia lenny que lo tenia para aprender , lo rompí de todas las maneras imaginables
<danielmato> estoy empezando a juntar valor, vas a tener a un rompe cocos todos los dias en tu mail...
<danielmato> o sea arranco con squeeze?
<magu42> compilé el kernel de todas maneras hasta que lo entendi ( que era al cuete)
<magu42> si
<magu42> yo tengo squeeze pero lo deje en stable para que salte recien en la proxima stable
<danielmato> ok. arrancando en 5 - 4 - 3 - 2 - 1 - bajando squeeze
<magu42> sino se te queda en squeeze par siempre
<danielmato> y eso?
<magu42> los repos de debian los elegis vos
<magu42> cuando se instala no tiene nada , solo uno que no recuerdo
<magu42> vol le pones los repos que deicidas usar
<magu42> vos*
<danielmato> aha
<danielmato> y le pongo... stable?
<magu42> hay mil tutos de eso , vos decidis cual usar , a mi me lo terminó de explicar virusuy porque no me quedaba claro
<magu42> y eso es tu decisión , yo elegí esos , pero por ej podes poner esos y los de multimedia que a vos te intersan en sid
<danielmato> ya me estas armando lio, son la una de la matina y me esta por explotar el coco...
<danielmato> vos vas el sabado?
<magu42> si
<magu42> te paso mi repo como ejemplo
<danielmato> mejor me lo explicas en vivo, mientras tanto trato de aprender a usar lo basico (si es que logro instalarlo)
<danielmato> pasame los repo si
<magu42> http://paste.debian.net/126354/
<magu42> ese es el que YO tengo , cada uno usa el que prefiera
<magu42> y mezclarlos tambien , a su propio riesgo
<danielmato> ok, pero para investigar me va a servir
<magu42> en tu caso que estás en la multimedia
<magu42> podés poner el multimedia en testing  o en sid
<magu42> para tener lo ultimo
<danielmato> quiero demostrar que se puede editar muy bien en linux
<danielmato> pero necesito que todo funcione muy afinado
<magu42> video?
<danielmato> exactamente
<danielmato> y audio
<danielmato> fx de momento no hay nada
<magu42> fijate lo que consume ahora tu note con el htop o top y anotalo
<magu42> y despues fijate en debian
<danielmato> ok
<magu42> mejor el htop , es mas claro
<danielmato> genial
<magu42> tenés que instalarlo
<danielmato> ya voy a ir viendo que es lo que tira
<magu42> el top viene por defecto per le erra en la ram
<danielmato> instalando
<magu42> soy medio maniatico de ver que hace el sistema , y a veces matar algun proceso desde ahi
<magu42> y comparar los SO´s  que tengo acá
<danielmato> si, solo con el xchat y el firefox estoy en 700 mb...
<danielmato> solo con el xchat estoy en 550
<danielmato> es una locura
<danielmato> voy a tener que ir a dormir, que mañana tempranito me tocan diana
<magu42> debian , opera 9 pestañas iceweasel 6 pestañas , banshee , xhcat , crhromium 14 pestañas = 842 megas
<danielmato> no te soporto, tengo un ataque de envidia...
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> un abrazo daniel
<magu42> tambien me voy 
<danielmato> abrazo grande y nos vemos el sabado
<magu42> nos vemos el sabado
<magu42> nas noches
#ubuntu-uy 2011-08-17
<Naudy> la vida en version 2.0 ---- http://www.soygik.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/la-vida-2punto0.jpg
<magu42> :-)
<merchus2> holas
<merchus2> :p
<magu42> hola 
<merchus2> que se cuenta?
<merchus2> ..
<merchus2> que silencio
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<ratman_> holas
<SergioMeneses> ratman_, \o
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, ratman_ magu42 m4v miren http://www.podcast.ubuntu-co.com/
<ratman_> a ver
<ratman_> good
<ratman_> :)
<ratman> nas
<Sanperyaq> hola, como están? tengo un par de consultas si alguien tiene un minuto y me puede ayudar. Gracias desde ya!
<Sanperyaq> La Actualización de Ubuntu 10.10 a Ubuntu 11.04 me da el siguiente error:
<Sanperyaq> W:Imposible obtener http://uy.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  La suma hash difiere  , E:Algunos archivos de índice no se han podido descargar, se han ignorado,  o se ha utilizado unos antiguos en su lugar.
<Sanperyaq> hay alguna otra forma de actualizar?
<ratman> nas
#ubuntu-uy 2011-08-18
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<merchus2> hola a todos
<merchus2> :)
<SergioMeneses> merchus2, magu42 virusuy ratman_ saludos
<magu42> holas
<virusuy> SergioMeneses merchus2 hola
<merchus2> hola sergio
<merchus2> que se cuenta?
<asterismo> hola genteeee
<EduardoR> holaaa
<merchus2> :P
<Naudy> hola EduardoR 
<EduardoR> hola!
<EduardoR> Como has andado Naudy?
<Naudy> EduardoR,  todo tranqui.... 
<Naudy> por cierto EduardoR  mucho cuidado por el SergioMeneses  es agente de la CIA
<Naudy> lol
<EduardoR> jaja
<SergioMeneses> wtf
<EduardoR> no pude seguir probando la distro canaima :(
<SergioMeneses> !whois SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> !WhoIs SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<Naudy> viste es verdad lo digo EduardoR  ese es agente de la CIA
<Naudy> lol
<EduardoR> Si apenas lo nombras y le suena la alarma y viene a ver
<EduardoR> luego manda paracaidas a tu casa
<EduardoR> :P
<Naudy> ese va cruzando por buquebus para Uy
<Naudy> lol
<SergioMeneses> lol
<EduardoR> Ya están organizando el JAm? SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, seee
<SergioMeneses> :D
<EduardoR> Aqui pegó el frio de una forma que nadie tien ganas de hacer nada
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, http://sergioandresmeneses.wordpress.com/2011/08/16/se-viene-la-ubuntu-global-jam/
<Naudy> mira SergioMeneses  esas cap cuentas £ 7.50  
<Naudy> eso cuanto es dolares?
<EduardoR> Ese banner me encanta ;)
<SergioMeneses> aja
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, concuerda con los colores de unity
<SergioMeneses> :D
<EduardoR> es el mío :)
<EduardoR> o editado del mio del 11.04
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, super
<EduardoR> casi seguro
<Naudy> SergioMeneses,  pero no estas en canal de SFD q es #sfd-es --- para america latina
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, je... no
<SergioMeneses> no soy organizador en esta oportunidad
<Naudy> bueno SergioMeneses  ese canal usamos para latinoamerica
<Naudy> para canalizar todas las cosas
<EduardoR> cuando es?
<EduardoR> estoy vago..
<EduardoR> quedan 30días!
<Naudy> si
<EduardoR> HAbrá que moverse, Uruguay no está en el mapa de SFD, horrible
<EduardoR> bueno, me fui
<EduardoR> veamos que se puede hacer al respecto ;)
<EduardoR> bytes!!!!!
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, i see you
<EduardoR> exit
<EduardoR> quit
<EduardoR> :(
<rengowilly> hola!?
#ubuntu-uy 2011-08-19
<EduardoR> Hola ratman!
<ratman> holas
<ratman> acabo de llegar del examen 
<ratman> jeje
<EduardoR> y como te fue?
<EduardoR> de próstata?
<EduardoR> lol
 * SergioMeneses jajaja
<EduardoR> ratman, no se si te comenté pero quedó resuelto 
<EduardoR> http://mnav.gub.uy/q.php
<EduardoR> Museo Nacional de Artes VisualesLector de QR para XO
<EduardoR> En Ubuntu, se hace con Cheese
<EduardoR> Hola PAbloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> buenas buenas
<PabloRubianes> como andas EduardoR 
<EduardoR> todo bien, 
<EduardoR> viste el Lector de QR para XO http://mnav.gub.uy/q.php
<EduardoR> resuelto con las librerías ZBar en Ubuntu
<EduardoR> aunque son los deb de Debian Sid, porqu es Ubuntu 10.04
<EduardoR> en 10.10 en adelante ya decodifican QR sin vueltas
<PabloRubianes> buena!
<EduardoR> debería publicar el fuente, no?
<EduardoR> me da miedito :(
<EduardoR> no porque me lo copien, sino porque vean algún error grande como una casa
<EduardoR> vos que decís?
<PabloRubianes> si publique
<PabloRubianes> hay un repo en OLPC
<PabloRubianes> lo encontras en laptop.org.
<PabloRubianes> es git
<PabloRubianes> pero esta bastante activo
<EduardoR> offtopic: subieron fotos de Lanzamiento 10.10 a Facebook los de AEC
<PabloRubianes> asi?
<EduardoR> ADEC :P
<EduardoR> Maldonado está dormido?
<newuser> hola un gusto
<PabloRubianes> hola newuser 
<newuser> soy nuevo en opensource pero viejo en software development
<EduardoR> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.112405205528089.12542.100002758304945&type=1
<newuser> me podrían guiar un poco?
<PabloRubianes> newuser, de uruguay?
<EduardoR> bienvenido
<newuser> Andres por aquí, un gusto
<newuser> si Montevideo
<PabloRubianes> nosotros 2 tambien
<newuser> d+
<newuser> les cuento un poco y me tiran algun consejo?
<PabloRubianes> dale
<newuser> gracias
<PabloRubianes> va a ser lo mejor
<newuser> básicamente yo desarrollo con microsoft
<newuser> abrí mi empresa
<newuser> y bueno viendo los costos del soft y el mercado aquí
<newuser> en estos días decidí mas bien pasarme a opensource
<newuser> si bien es como empezar de cero
<PabloRubianes> si
<newuser> pero creo que es lo mejor a futuro y por mis clientes
<PabloRubianes> desarrollas web? o desktop?
<newuser> uno de ellos tiene sql server 2000 y mi idea era migrar a mysql 
<newuser> ambos, más web
<newuser> va hoy por hoy más como consultor y desarrollos medianos a grandes
<PabloRubianes> si la base es muy grande es mejor postgreSQL
<newuser> entonces no me queda claro la diferencia entre mysql gratis y el mysql standard
<PabloRubianes> creo que entre otras cosas el soporte de oracle
<EduardoR> una buena pregunta es si piensas en Opensource como para tus desarrollos, o para hacer tus desarrollos (no es lo mismo)
<EduardoR> no es que te quiera "pegar" antes de que te levantes, es que mucha gente le viene bien la filosofía, hasta que le toca el bolsillo
<newuser> si buen punto eduardo
<newuser> ja si
<newuser> osea
<EduardoR> justo estoy planteando algo similar pero por otro problema
<newuser> en principio desarrollar en .net y conecar como base mysql
<newuser> luego instalar ubuntu server
<PabloRubianes> .net en linux vas a tener problemas
<newuser> pasar el parque de pcs a ubuntu 
<PabloRubianes> de arranque
<newuser> si con server w2008 r2 en ppio
<newuser> osea pasarme de a poco a esta  técnología
<PabloRubianes> la cuestion es que si arrancas el desarrollo en .net
<newuser> luego vi diferencias mysql y postgre
<newuser> http://danielpecos.com/docs/mysql_postgres/x108.html#AEN125
<EduardoR> si las aplicaciones son Web , es transparente Win o Ubuntu
<newuser> ahi un link
<PabloRubianes> no vas a poder correr esa aplicacion en un servidor Ubuntu sin que te quieras matar en el intento
<newuser> si con Mono project
<newuser> convierte de c# a java
<PabloRubianes> pero tenes que retocar pila
<PabloRubianes> no es lo mismo
<PabloRubianes> no!
<PabloRubianes> no convierte nada
<newuser> ah
<newuser> buen punto entonces
<PabloRubianes> mono es un clon de .Net framework
<newuser> ah
<PabloRubianes> y hay librerias de Mono que no son las de .net
<newuser> entiendo
<PabloRubianes> no es como un fuente java que si lo pones donde quieras y anda
<newuser> ah
<newuser> que me aconsejas?
<PabloRubianes> si tu idea es terminar en un servidor linux
<PabloRubianes> no lo hagas en .net
<PabloRubianes> podes usar PHP, Python, Java, Ruby
<newuser> en server linux puedo hacer estilo remote desktop?
<PabloRubianes> si
<newuser> pero se hace un escritorio por usuario?
<EduardoR> sin mucho sentido, pero se puede
<EduardoR> quieres varios escritorios remotos en el servidor pero en maquinas remotas?
<EduardoR> que se vean en maquinas remotas?
<EduardoR> eso es muy Windows, pero se puede
<PabloRubianes> lo mejor es instar cada maquina y tener una red
<newuser> si
<newuser> si lo q pasa q en el cliente
<PabloRubianes> y corres la aplicacion en intranet o internet es lo smimo
<newuser> tenemos unos think client q importamos
<newuser> es una cajita chica q enchufas mouse y teclado
<EduardoR> eso lo haces cuando la aplicación no es tuya, la hicieron para Windows y no hay otra forma de hacer trabajarla en red
<newuser> entonces se conecta por remoto 
<newuser> la idea es usar esos y no tener una torre en cada puesto
<newuser> ojo ahora hablo para tener un escritorio
<EduardoR> que protocolos soporta el thin
<newuser> no para usar una aplicacion
<newuser> todos 
<newuser> pones la ip y conecta
<newuser> se q lo han conectado a vnc en linux creo q es asi
<EduardoR> entonces no hay problema
<newuser> si, lo q digo es si podes conectar   un usuario a un escritorio o es todos al mismo escritorio
<EduardoR> cientos de escreitorios
<EduardoR> todos los escritorios que quieras
<EduardoR> sin tener que pagar una licencia por cada uno :P
<newuser> jaja
<newuser> ta bien
<EduardoR> solo tienes que pagar, la memoria que come ;)
<EduardoR> tampoco todo es gratis
<newuser> no quiero eso tampoco
<newuser> osea vi el mysql standard q sale 2000 dols
<newuser> puede ser?
<newuser> pero es como comprar el producto
<PabloRubianes> no se como es la cuestion de oracle ahora...
<EduardoR> el producto que tu haces?
<PabloRubianes> pero puede salir eso
<newuser> no
<newuser> el mysql
<newuser> vi q hay una version gratis y unas pagas
<newuser> en la pag de mysql
<EduardoR> ha, ok, no ni idea
<PabloRubianes> si eso es asi
<EduardoR> pensaría en otra base SQL antes
<EduardoR> de cuantos registros hablamos, por curiosidad?
<newuser> mmm
<EduardoR> cientos, miles, millones?
<newuser> la tabla de movimientos tiene casi 3.000.000 registros
<newuser> es la mas grande
<newuser> y van 8 años de trabajo
<EduardoR> me huele a postgres...
<EduardoR> no tengo demasiada experiencia
<PabloRubianes> el mysql pago viene con soporte 24 horas y unas cosas mas pero podes usar el community y arreglarte por la tuya
<newuser> postgres creo q no utiliza procedimientos almacenados
<EduardoR> pero 3: es lo que llamaría una base de datos grande
<PabloRubianes> si eso es enorme para mysql se va a arrastrar sino
<newuser> pq todos tienen como miedo de mysql eso no entiendo
<newuser> ah
<PabloRubianes> mysql es barbaro si tenes pocos registros sino es mejor postgre
<newuser> http://forums.mysql.com/read.php?71,108585,108690
<newuser> ahi max de mysql
<EduardoR> igual estamos en detalles, creo.
<EduardoR> si estás en un tema muy groso, quizás preguntar en varios lados
<EduardoR> hacer pruebas por la tuya
<newuser> si yo lo q vi que mysq almacena procedimientos y eso creo q es lo mejor
<EduardoR> sacar tus propias conclusiones con TUS datos
<newuser> q andar tirando select por doquier
<newuser> si
<newuser> voy a hacer pruebas y les cuento
<newuser> luego
<PabloRubianes> igual cualquiera de los dos motores de base de datos son buenos y los podes bajar y probar
<PabloRubianes> la cuestion de mysql es que cuanto mas grande es la base peor anda pero no creo que sea algo alarmante
<newuser> bien
<newuser> es cuestion de probar
<PabloRubianes> y con los lenguajes es lo mismo
<PabloRubianes> es el que te guste mas
<newuser> como se puede colaborar con el grupo o sitio?
<newuser> ahora yo programo en c# cual es el mejor lenguaje para programar opensource?
<PabloRubianes> el mejor lenguaje es el que te guste
<PabloRubianes> je
<PabloRubianes> tenes php o java
<EduardoR> python, el sábado hay evento
<PabloRubianes> sino python, ruby o perl
<newuser> si? donde es el evento?
<PabloRubianes> en el latu
<PabloRubianes> python.org.uy
<magu42> https://eventioz.com/events/python-day-uruguay-2011
<magu42> recien leo que hay almuerzo por 104 mangos
<PabloRubianes> asi?
<EduardoR> opa! hola magu42
<PabloRubianes> no habia visto... ta barato
<newuser> si
<newuser> es el almuerxo del latu
<newuser> z
<magu42> yo tampoco , ahora leyendo  jejeje
<newuser> van uds?
<PabloRubianes> el comedor del latu encara
<magu42> no sé si aprenderé algo . pero comer voy a comer  jeje
<PabloRubianes> yo si 
<newuser> jaja 
<newuser> parece que va a estar bueno, no se si podré concurrir
<EduardoR> no se como hacer para despertarme tan temprano :P
<EduardoR> al almuerzo llego ;)
<magu42> :-)
<EduardoR> Por lo que veo Python es todo terreno
<PabloRubianes> si 
<EduardoR> lo tienen las ceibalitas y todo
<PabloRubianes> y es lo mas divertido del mundo para programar
<newuser> que opinan de usar: WampServer 
<PabloRubianes> es casi como escribir
<newuser> ?
<EduardoR> yo hasta ahora, solo cambio valores de algun string
<EduardoR> Wamp? en Linux?
<EduardoR> sería Lamp
<PabloRubianes> Linux Apache Mysql PHP o Python
<EduardoR> en realidad es Apache PHP y la base de datos que te maneje los 3: de registros
<EduardoR> Pyhon, está colado, es PHP
<newuser> si
<newuser> y phyton genera un binario osea es para web o escitorio?
<EduardoR> PAra mi es lo mas lógico, Apache y PHP, para web, pero si querías aplicaciones RDP, no se
<PabloRubianes> python escribis un script y la instalacion de python que tengas lo interpreta, (no se compila)
<EduardoR> Tener remoto un Firefox por RDP, es bien chistoso
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, RubyOnRails o Django tambien encaran mucho
<EduardoR> no lo dudo, pero si van a usar Thin client
<EduardoR> estarías cargando el renderizado Web al servidor
<PabloRubianes> y que tiene que ver?
<PabloRubianes> y con php tambien
<PabloRubianes> todos eso corre en servidor no en cliente
<EduardoR> pero el render gráfico se hace en el cliente
<EduardoR> es la ventaja de una aplicacion web
<EduardoR> si está en el servidor, hace el doble de laburo
<newuser> si
<EduardoR> o se multiplica por cantidad de usuarios
<EduardoR> claro que podés tener 2 servidores
<EduardoR> uno con la aplicacion web
<PabloRubianes> pero php corre en el servidor en cliente no hace nada
<EduardoR> y otro con los clientes RDP
<PabloRubianes> si vas a hacer una aplicacion web siempre corre en el servidor 
<EduardoR> en el cliente laburo el render HTML del firefox
<EduardoR> pero si el render está en el servidor porque corre RDP, es al pedo
<PabloRubianes> pero el render de html lo hace sea lo que sea
<PabloRubianes> no no
<PabloRubianes> php, python o cualquier cosa web
<PabloRubianes> corre en el servidor
<EduardoR> claro
<PabloRubianes> el cliente hace el get y el servidor hace lo que tiene que hacer y manda algo al cliente
<EduardoR> pero ganás que el laburo del render lo hace el cliente
<PabloRubianes> pero con los RubyOnRails tambien y django
<PabloRubianes> no lo hace el cliente
<EduardoR> pero en ESTE caso, el render lo hace el servidor porque van a usar RDP
<PabloRubianes> ponele si vos entras a twitter
<EduardoR> ESTE caso es absurdo por ESTA razón
<PabloRubianes> el render de la pantalla lo haces vos y es una aplicacion rubyonrails
<PabloRubianes> pero no tenes nada andando por eso
<EduardoR> pará este caso es diferente
<PabloRubianes> no es igual
<EduardoR> quizás es insignificante, yo creo que no
<EduardoR> lo que labura el firefox es insignificante?
<EduardoR> generalmente no se considera
<EduardoR> porque el cliente esta en OTRA máquina
<EduardoR> en ete caso se forzaría a ser la misma
<PabloRubianes> pero eso no hay forma de cambiarlo
<EduardoR> eso quita la ventaja y lo convierte en contra
<EduardoR> no, hay?
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> el modelo cliente servidor es asi
<EduardoR> no es el escenario para una aplicación web
<EduardoR> no es ventajoso una aplicacion web en caso de querer usar RDP
<newuser> ademas el server debe ser potente
<newuser> asi q no quema eso del firefox
<newuser> q nunca usaria firefox espero q haya otro en ubuntu
<newuser> =)
<PabloRubianes> chrome usa menos memoria
<EduardoR> ?¿?¿? el firefox correria una instancia por cada usuario!!!!!
<PabloRubianes> y si 
<EduardoR> en la misma puta máquina, es DEMENTE
<newuser> si igual en una pc corre como mil por lengueta asi q mas da jaja
<EduardoR> no, no comparte la base de datos, y CADA firefox
<EduardoR> la ventaja de la aplicacion web es dividir
<PabloRubianes> pero unsa
<PabloRubianes> una cosa
<PabloRubianes> ahora esto esta andando con .net y windows?
<EduardoR> si los divides y luego los metes en la misma máquina, estás matandola
<PabloRubianes> si anda con .net y windows ahora...no vas a tener problema
<EduardoR> si la aplicacion es de desktop nativa es mas normal 
<EduardoR> usarla en RDP
<PabloRubianes> y para programarla?
<EduardoR> ahora no es Web
<PabloRubianes> te haces mago 
<EduardoR> evidente
<EduardoR> lo que me parece absurdo es usar thin client para una aplicacion web
<EduardoR> el thin es para aplicaciones desktop, no pensadas para ser web
<EduardoR> el thin no tendrá un entorno Web nativo?
<EduardoR> he visto un cd que tiene eso
<EduardoR> hay una plataforma thin con una web mínima, no se que tan pero existe
<EduardoR> quizás hay algo así
<EduardoR> hay que ver el modelo del aparatito
<newuser> si ojo
<newuser> el thin es para usar escritorio desde el server
<EduardoR> no olvides que podés partir el server en 2 servers
<PabloRubianes> pero la aplicacion de donde las vas a usar?
<EduardoR> uno con la aplicacion y otro que sea el que corre los usuarios
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, aca toy viendo que los thin clients son para usar el navegador a aplicaciones web
<EduardoR> y otro puede ser la base de datos
<EduardoR> hay que ver cual tiene comprados
<newuser> noeste es
<EduardoR> haber hay muchas cosas
<newuser> este es
<newuser> http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.co/MCO-18424029-thin-client-cliente-liviano-simplificacion-tecnologica-cpu-_JM
<newuser> los importamos tenemos varios
<EduardoR> y datos del fabricante, no del vendedor?
<newuser> ese es para q vean los datos
<newuser> no para venderlos 
<newuser> a ver q busco de nuevo
<EduardoR> perdón si el vendedor sos vos, 
<EduardoR> las fotos muy lindas
<EduardoR> ops, no vi que seguia abajo
<newuser> http://kingsem.en.made-in-china.com/offer/lMLnipzCaPcg/Sell-Utc90i-Hot-Thin-Client-Support-Windows-7.html
<newuser> ahi
<EduardoR> me da ventana en blanco
<PabloRubianes> a mi tambien
<newuser> mm
<newuser> a mi me carga bien
<newuser> http://kingsem.en.made-in-china.com/offer/lMLnipzCaPcg/Sell-Utc90i-Hot-Thin-Client-Support-Windows-7.html
<EduardoR> ahora si
<EduardoR> Includes built-in Microsoft Internet Explorer 6.0
<EduardoR> es lo que necesitás
<EduardoR> O.o IE 6....
<EduardoR> opss
<EduardoR> perdón, mi sentido pésame
<EduardoR> quizás exista Firefox para WinCE
<EduardoR> el IE6 es la lacra mas grande que existió en la web
<EduardoR> casas muy Pro, no va a soportar
<newuser> jaja comparto
<EduardoR> mucho Ajax no le metas
<newuser> por eso usarlo remoto
<EduardoR> si es HTML 4 estándard no hay problema
<newuser> igual voy a hacer pruebas antes
<newuser> ahora lo q no me queda claro
<newuser> osea yo veo php como muy antiguo o basico
<newuser> respecto a asp.net 4
<EduardoR> ojo, que el Firefox en WinCE quizás hay algo moderno
<newuser> hay alguna forma de trabajar como asp.net y no como php q es casi asp3?
<PabloRubianes> firefox discontinuo el que tenian para wince
<EduardoR> php es antiguo, si usás lo antiguo de PHP 
<newuser> si hay firefox nuevo para ce
<EduardoR> en que version se quedó en CE
<EduardoR> yo sufro con Win98 y el Firefox 2.xxx
<EduardoR> tengo errores permanentes en el servidor porque no comprende el URL#algo 
<EduardoR> es absurdo!
<newuser> vi q hay uno 3.6
<PabloRubianes> 3.6 es viejo
<EduardoR> no puede combinar  un ? y un # a la vez
<PabloRubianes> el actual es el 6
<EduardoR> pero 3.6 es maravilloso!
<newuser> jaja
<EduardoR> ajax va a andar perfecto
<newuser> ya anda en firefox 6 ahora 
<PabloRubianes> firefox es malo
<PabloRubianes> si el 6
<EduardoR> pero porque cambio la numeración
<newuser> ah
<PabloRubianes> no hubo
<PabloRubianes> hubo 4 5 y 6
<PabloRubianes> lo que cambio fue el ciclo de releases
<newuser> ando bajando el ubuntu server, en que virtual puedo instalarlo en mi pc? baje virtualbox esta bien?
<PabloRubianes> ahora es como el de chrome
<EduardoR> 3.5, 3.6, 4, 5, 6, ...
<PabloRubianes> newuser, si
<EduardoR> virtualbox perfecto
<PabloRubianes> mira que el server es solo linea de comando
<EduardoR> pero ff 3.6 es moderno aún
<newuser> anda
<EduardoR> nadie necesita HTML5 hoy en día como requerimiento de aplicacion web
<newuser> como lo voy a entender!
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR,  3.6 no es ni html5 ni css3
<newuser> no hay una interfaz grafica?
<EduardoR> no la necesita, je
<PabloRubianes> si cuando lo instales pones "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<PabloRubianes> o sino bajate la version desktop y le instalas el apache
<PabloRubianes> y algo para programar
<EduardoR> eso es como haber instalado un desktop
<PabloRubianes> te instala el gnome y eso para tener interfaz grafica
<PabloRubianes> no te instala los programas de desktop
<PabloRubianes> solo interfaz
<EduardoR> casi que lo mejor sería instalr desktop y desinstalar el modo gráfico.... :P
<PabloRubianes> no porque tenes programas que no te van a andar
<PabloRubianes> :P
<PabloRubianes> todo el server anda el el desktop pero no al revez :P
<EduardoR> el server es para cuando dominás la plataforma
<PabloRubianes> si
<newuser> ah y algun manual?
<EduardoR> en windows, hay perfiles de ejecución en donde es diferente
<newuser> volviendo encontre esto de mysql y postgre
<newuser> Particularmente he usado los dos, en mi experiencia : gana MySQL independientemente del tipo de licencia, he trabajado con diversos motores unos mejores otros peores pero el Postgresql se lleva la palma tengo mas de 2 años usando Postgresql y 5 MySQL en sus diversas modalidades de trabajo y aún así es mejor que puedo decir al respecto? MySQL ciertamente es mejor que Postgresql pero no mejor que otros que tambien manejo
<EduardoR> el kernel está configurado para mayor respuesta del escritorio o de la red si es server
<EduardoR> en windows digo, en Linux, no hay diferencia
<EduardoR> en un desktop, ponés servicios (demonios) y allí corren con o sin entorno gráfico
<newuser> muy bueno
<newuser> http://www.fedora-es.com/node/189
<EduardoR> para desarrollo pones TODO
<EduardoR> pero para el servidor, evidentemente te combiene poner otra maquina 
<newuser> como no entendi eduardo
<EduardoR> si tiene entorno grafico, cuando no la uses, sal´is de la sesion y ya no gasta memoria
<PabloRubianes> ese articulo es de como hace 4 o 5 a;os
<PabloRubianes> cuando estaba fedora 6 y 7 ahora estan el el 15
<EduardoR> ojo con los comentarios obsoletos
<EduardoR> te dan ideas falsas
<EduardoR> es como recomendaciones del Win98 quelas quieras aplicar hoy
<newuser> cierto
<newuser> al final creoq usare mysql pero postgre parece mejor
<EduardoR> imaginate un "no use esos discos SATA, requieren drivers raros"
<EduardoR> eso lo decía en alguna época :(
<EduardoR> yo usé de servidor MAndrake 7.2 con escritorio
<PabloRubianes> bueno me voy yendo saludos
<EduardoR> estuvo andando varios años hasta que un virus se lo comió
<EduardoR> bueno, en la proxima te cuento
<EduardoR> tengo un proyectito interesante para hacer opensource
<magu42> nas noches  !!
<EduardoR> un Apache de Video
<EduardoR> en realidad un Player automatizado
<EduardoR> para un canal de TV
<EduardoR> quería charlarlo con MAto si se aprecía
<EduardoR> bueno, es tarde
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<EduardoR> Andrés, esto puede correr Ubuntu para ARM, Debian o BSD quizás.
<EduardoR> aunque casi seguro que lo mejor sea usarlo como está diseñado, con RDP para aplicaciones desktop
<EduardoR> hay experiencias en Brasil de escuelas que colgaban 20 escritorios a una máquina con Linux, con 20 salidas de video, un gran hub de USB de teclados y mouses
<EduardoR> eran 20 usuarios en una simple máquina física.
<EduardoR> bien potenciada y con una tarjeta de video especial de 20 salidas.
<EduardoR> asi que esto es una papa
<EduardoR> bueno, me fui
<EduardoR> estarás buscando MySQL vs Postgres supongo
<EduardoR> yo me voy a comer algo y dormir , jejej
<EduardoR> nos vemos en otro momento
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<Andrew____> buenas
<merchus2> holas
<Naudy> buenas saludos a todos los presente 0/
<merchus2> hola naudy
<merchus2> :)
<Naudy> hi merchus2 
<merchus2> como te trata el frio polar?
<Naudy> por ahora  nada frio merchus2  por ando por le caribe...
<Naudy> +1
<Naudy> sol, arena y playa
<Naudy>  +1
<merchus2> que envidia!
<Naudy> si merchus2 
<merchus2> jajajajja
<Naudy> si mira merchus2  para te relaje tu mente con esta foto panoramica q tome --- http://www.flickr.com/photos/naudy/6052956735/in/set-72157627331684659/
<merchus2> a ver...
<merchus2> que divino!
<merchus2> hermoso lugar
<Naudy> http://www.flickr.com/photos/naudy/6053035341/in/set-72157627331684659/
<Naudy> alli mas cerca
<Naudy> merchus2, eso fue a las 6.30pm
<merchus2> si si 
<merchus2> la veo que vista!
<merchus2> yo al mirar por mi ventana veo la pared del vecino 
<merchus2> jejejeje
<Naudy> jajajaja
<Naudy> jajaja
<Naudy> bueno esa foto la imprimer en 80x 1.10 y se pegas al vecino asi cuando mires vez ese lindo atardecer
<Naudy> lol
<merchus2> jajajaja buena idea
<merchus2> che te conoces algunos juegos para el ubuntu pero con bajos recursos?
<Naudy> uyyyyyyyyyyyyy men el unico juego yo es tetris y super tux
<Naudy> jajajaja
<Naudy> pero dejame preguntarle a una amiga a ver me dice
<merchus2> dale! 
<merchus2> cuando me comrpe la pc nunca me fije que no tenia acelerador
<Naudy> me dijo si online o instalarlo?
<merchus2> entonces no puedo correr juegos
<merchus2> instalarlos
<Naudy> okey...
<merchus2> :P
<Naudy> merchus2,  me dijo q le heche un ojo a este link --- http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Juegos
<merchus2> ok muchas gracias!
<Naudy> de nada merchus2 
<merchus2> ;)
<Mbbc> buenas
<Mbbc> un gusto comenzar este camino de opensource
<Mbbc> de donde son?
#ubuntu-uy 2011-08-20
<Mbbc> hola
<Mbbc> iuju
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<ratman> hoals Mbbc y SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> ratman, Naudy saludos
<ratman> que tal
<Naudy> hi SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, jaja saludas por todos los channels xD
<Naudy> pos claro men
<ratman> como va todo 
<SergioMeneses> ratman, bien! ando enfermo!... pero bueno
<ratman> cambiosde temperaturas mata a todos
<SergioMeneses> ratman, ni me digas!... ahora en septiembre tengo dos viajes :S y fijo caigo de nuevo
<Naudy> SergioMeneses,  yo aqui mirando un episodio de " Enjuto Mojamuto: vacaciones de verano"
<Naudy> lol
<Naudy> http://www.enjutomojamuto.com/enjuto-mojamuto-vacaciones-de-verano-02%C3%9712.html
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, jaja
<Naudy> :)
<Mbbc> buenas
<Mbbc> como andan
<Mbbc> vendo citroen zx semifill si alguno desea verlo me avisan
<Mbbc> sigo en la duda
<Mbbc> q base de datos equpararía con sql server?
<Mbbc> mysql?
<Mbbc> estan?
<SergioMeneses> Mbbc, saludos
<SergioMeneses> me imagino q la gente anda usente o no te pueden ayudar!
<SergioMeneses> haz tu pregunta libremente
<SergioMeneses> si alguien sabe te contestan
<Mbbc> gracias
<Mbbc> tu me puedes ayudar
<SergioMeneses> Mbbc, dime q necesitas?
<Mbbc> recien entro en el mundo opensource
<Mbbc> y tengo un cliente con sql2000
<Mbbc> y queria migrarlo a mysql
<Mbbc> mas omenos ne la tabla q mas tiene registros son 3 millones
<Mbbc> como respondera esa base?
<SergioMeneses> Mbbc, hay dos muy buenos mwsql y postgres
<SergioMeneses> mysql la verdad no lo he toteado con tanta informacion
<SergioMeneses> se q postgres aguanta bastante
<SergioMeneses> pero tendrias que probar o buscar en blogs de experiencias anteriores
<Mbbc> si mas omenos dicen lo mismo uno del otro
<Mbbc> lo q pasa q no la quiero pifiar
<SergioMeneses> Mbbc, saca un backup de la bd y haz pruebas
<SergioMeneses> no hay de otra
<Mbbc> ah puedo levantar un bk de sql server en mysql?
<SergioMeneses> Mbbc, guardalo como texto plano
<SergioMeneses> sql server lo deja?
<Mbbc> ah ok
<Mbbc> gracias
<Mbbc> si creo q si
<Mbbc> script
<SergioMeneses> si deja texto plano lo puedes levantar en cualquier motor
<Mbbc> impeca gracias
<SergioMeneses> Mbbc, oks
<Naudy> Las 10 geek más sexys (FOTOS) http://t.co/sNraEsa
<Naudy> me despido ... tengo madrugar.... saludos....
<innovaDevelopers> buenas
<innovaDevelopers> soy mbbc
<SergioMeneses> innovaDevelopers, q mas
<dj> Buenas
<Guest58776> Alguien
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<Naudy> Buenas tardes ... Saludos a todos los presentes   o/
#ubuntu-uy 2011-08-21
<onix> hola
<onix> hola a todos
<onix> buenas noches
<onix> hola
<onix> hola
<SergioMeneses> onix, hi
<onix> hola
<onix> como andas??
<SergioMeneses> onix, trabajando... y vos?
<onix> que bueno..
<onix> yo no
<SergioMeneses> onix, xD
<onix> de que trabajas???
<SergioMeneses> onix, soy sysadmin
<onix> quien??
<SergioMeneses> onix, ?
<onix> conozco a algunos de la comunidad en persona
<onix> pablo capeluto
<onix> pablo rubianes
<SergioMeneses> onix, seee... yo no soy d eUruguay pero los conozco a csi todos
<onix> otros los e tratado por irc
<onix> aaaaaaaa
<onix> ta
<onix> ya entendi
<onix> de donde sos??
<SergioMeneses> onix, Colombia
<onix> que bueno
<onix> por lo menos hace calor por allá
<onix> aca hasta granizo esta callendo
<onix> de que trabajas en colombia??
<onix> zzzzzzzzz
<onix> zzzzzzzzzzzz
<onix> bueno...
<Naudy> onix .... te digo la verdad... el SergioMeneses ... es de la CIA 
<Naudy> trabaja conmigo
<Naudy> en colombia
<Naudy> eso lo pasa...
<onix> paaaaaaaaaaaaa
<onix> entonces gana bien
<Naudy> re lol
<Naudy> joder
<onix> ojala consiguiera un trabajo asi!!
<Naudy> onix... en dubai estan pagando 15.000 dolares  
<Naudy> y no es juego 
<onix> 15.0000 dolares1!!
<Naudy> si men...
<Naudy> sipi
<onix> yo por menos vendo a mamá
<Naudy> como salario minimo
<Naudy> asi te podras imaginar como debe ser la vida de costosa alla
<onix> paa mi es mucha plata
<onix> alguien que tenga algún tema referente a ubuntu??
<onix> zzzzzzzzzz
<onix> algun tema para discutir???
<onix> algo...
<magu42> holas
<onix> hola magu
<magu42> hola onix 
<onix> como te va??
<magu42> bien y vos?
<onix> con frio..
<onix> vi miy quieto el canal irc
<magu42> jeje
<onix> casi me iba
<magu42> hay dias y dias
<onix> si
<onix> ja
<onix> la verdad que si
<magu42> el oficial es el lunes a las 22 hs
<onix> como vas con unity??
<magu42> los demás dias depende
<onix> si
<magu42> no uso unity
<onix> igual probé
<onix> a no??
<onix> lo desabilitaste??
<magu42> tal vez en el 11.10 ande bien , pero es para tablets 
<magu42> no . no lo uso
<onix> yo lo uso en la netbook
<magu42> no uso 11.04
<onix> no me gustò
<onix> en cual vas??
<magu42> sigo en 10.04 , pero uso debian
<onix> aaaa
<magu42> y lmde y centos , todo en la misma pc
<onix> las 10.4 esta actualmente en uso en la policia
<magu42> si , no del todo pero , si
<onix> se va a empezar habilitar en todas las seccionales
<onix> pero todavia no 
<onix> por ahora hay una de prueba por seccional
<magu42> avanza lentamente gnu/linux  ,  pero avanza
<onix> como si fuera un bichito raro
<onix> si
<magu42> es cuestion de costumbre
<onix> avanza pero no por el concepto puro
<magu42> cierto
<magu42> pero no importa
<onix> avanza por no pagar licencia
<magu42> eso va despues
<onix> sencillo
<magu42> si
<onix> el instructor
<magu42> primero que lo usen todos y se acostumbren , despues hablamos de eso
<onix> que nos dio los cursos tenia escrito en el pizarron
<onix> LINUX ES GRATIS
<magu42> sos funcionario policial?
<onix> casi vomito cuando lei eso
<onix> si
<magu42> estubiste en flisol?
<onix> para mi fue un insulto
<magu42> de uniforme?
<onix> el ultimo si
<onix> en 18 de julio
<onix> poco tiempo
<magu42> ese
<onix> estaba trabajando
<magu42> me acuerdo de vos , perfectamente
<onix> pero no queria perdermelo
<onix> ja ja
<onix> el de la moto
<magu42> yo estaba en marchadasing
<onix> mira??
<onix> en la mesa
<magu42> el de barba
<onix> no??
<magu42> si
<onix> bueno..
<onix> de barba habia unos cuantos
<magu42> jaja
<onix> uniformado yo solo
<onix> ja ja ja j
<magu42> sep
<magu42> jaja
<onix> parecia la mosca en la leche
<onix> para peor
<onix> cada uno que llegaba
<onix> preguntaba
<magu42> yo te vi entrar y me dije " que habremos hecho" !!!
<magu42> jaja
<onix> PASO ALGO???
<magu42> eso
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> onix⟿ tonces vas bien con ubuntu? 
<magu42> entonces*
<onix> me gusta mucho
<onix> el concepto del codigo libre
<onix> y su filosofia
<onix> el poder crear
<onix> nodificar y dar forma
<magu42> eso está bien , pero te tiene que funcionar y ser util a tus necesidades
<onix> yo se que cada persona tiene un concepto diferente
<onix> es como en una iglesia
<onix> cada persona va con una fe diferente
<magu42> la cosa es tener fé , en definitiva :-)
<onix> leiste mi entrada en el blog??
<onix> ...
<magu42> si claro
<onix> yo pensé todo ilusionado
<onix> que los servidores iban ser de ubuntu
<magu42> por eso te decia que no del todo  jeje
<onix> era lo logico
<magu42> que raro , justo los servidores
<magu42> pero lleva tiempo cambiar un servidor y toda la base de datos
<onix> pero tuve la oportunidad de hablar con uno de los programadores
<magu42> es bruto laburo , y depende del sysadmin , que onda tenga
<onix> y me dijo que el servido era de microsoft
<magu42> si el sysadmin es pro MS , estás frito
<magu42> justo el servidor de MS  que suicidio!!
<onix> y el programa tambien esta escrito en lenguaje propietario
<onix> aplican el sistema de web 2.0
<magu42> si el sysadimin es pro MS , o no quiere estudiar nada nuevo , le va a decir al ministro que eso es una porqueria o algo peor
<onix> u progrma dinamico ejecutado desde el navegador
<onix> osea
<onix> aplican firefox como base
<magu42> onix⟿ veo que sabes del tema , pero no estas en la parte informatica , no?
<onix> y obviamente ubuntu
<onix> para no pagar licencia por cada computadora
<onix> en progrmacion no
<onix> soy entendido
<onix> hasta cierto grado
<onix> conozco mis limitaciones
<onix> ja
<magu42> pues deberias ir entrandole por ahi , si te gusta , y veo que si
<magu42> limitaciones nada , falta de tiempo quizás
<onix> el tiempo es lo importante
<onix> vos si sos programador??
<magu42> al la primera oportunidad  que pida alguien par lo que sea en informatica , onix  de una 
<magu42> no 
<magu42> supe serlo
<magu42> despues me olvidé
<onix> ??
<onix> se olvida???
<magu42> deje todo y me fui a vivir al campo 15 años
<onix> los progrmas cambian
<magu42> y retomé ahora
<onix> pero la base es la misma
<magu42> si cambian 
<onix> hola mundo
<magu42> si , la base es la misma
<magu42> hoy etuvimos todo el dia en el python day en el latu con  los muchachos de ubuntu
<onix> me encanta ese lenguaje
<magu42> casi me muero , menos mal que estaba rubianes para ayudarme
<onix> ojlá tuviera paciencia para poder entenderlo
<magu42> está muy bueno 
<onix> si la verdad ques si
<magu42> y es muy poderoso , y facil de leer
<magu42> aunque lo haya escrito otro
<onix> yo pensé que el programa que estabamos aplicando estaba escrito en ese lenguaje
<magu42> y en que está?
<onix> paaaaaa
<onix> php
<onix> version 3
<onix> creo
<onix> no me acuerdo bien
<onix> el antiguo estaba escrito en visual basic
<magu42> jaja
<onix> ya casi ni anda
<magu42> no lo dudo
<onix> pero la base de datos del viejo era mysql
<magu42> y banca tantos datos ?
<onix> en su tiempo era poderoso
<onix> te dije en su tiempo
<onix> ahora ingresas algun dato y te tir cualquier cosa
<onix> o se traba
<magu42> hoy hablabamos justo de eso ,  postresql es mejor
<magu42> segun ellos
<onix> no puedo decirte mucho
<onix> no se si el canal es seguro
<magu42> postgresql*
<onix> pero el programa nuevo esta muy bueno
<onix> igual tiene unos cuantos bugs
<magu42> no , no es seguro , es publico , y ubuntulo12  lo guarda publicamente
<onix> si me lo temia
<magu42> el log , digo
<magu42> lo guarada acá  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<onix> de que trabajas??
<magu42> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/08/21/%23ubuntu-uy.txt
<onix> ????
<magu42> varias cosas , y ninguna informatica
<onix> ja
<onix> como yo
<magu42> construcion , electricidad y agro
<onix> yo soy muy autodidacta
<magu42> bien ahi onix !!
<magu42> padelante!!
<onix> me encanta la electronica digital
<magu42> en lo que sea
<onix> la electrotecnia
<magu42> uhhh  eso es espeso
<onix> instalo desde cero la electricidad de una casa
<magu42> mi hermano es tecnico de los pesados , me acalambra seguirlo jeje
<onix> me encanta la reparacion pc
<onix> soy fanatico gamer retro
<onix> me gusta los oldies en ingles
<magu42> no te ha surgido nada en el ministerio afin a eso ?
<onix> odio el futbol
<magu42> aun?
<onix> no
<onix> en mi trabajo no les importa eso
<onix> sos un numero
<onix> nada mas
<magu42> que lastima , a estar atento a los llamados
<magu42> si entiendo
<onix> como diria wolverine
<magu42> siempre hay alguien que se destaca 
<magu42> pudes ser tú 
<magu42> puedes*
<onix> MI TRABAJO NO ES LINDO PERO SPY MUY BUENO HACIENDOLO
<magu42> onix +1
<onix> la verdad ya hace 14 años
<magu42> ratman  sin _  , estás en tu casa?  jeje
<onix> que trabajo en lo mismo
<magu42> uh todo un tiempo!!
<onix> si
<onix> para mi si
<onix> recien ahora se le esta dando bola a la informatica
<magu42> igual si te llaman de informatica te vas sin dudarlo , no?  jeje
<onix> porla situacion de que en poco tiempo 
<onix> las denuncias van a ser ingresadas on line
<onix> se va hacer una reestructura muy grande
<magu42> y si , hasta desde un smatphone 
<magu42> con wifi desde un bar
<onix> y linux va tener una parte importante en todo esto
<onix> no
<onix> por 3g
<magu42> jeje
<onix> con notebooks
<onix> en cada movil
<magu42> desde un bar con wifi , es mas barato jajaja
<magu42> o estacion de nafta o shoping
<onix> si pero solo si roban bares
<onix> ja ja ja
<onix> deja!!!
<magu42> noo me refiero a hacer las denuncias jaja
<onix> son terribles machetes con el wi fi
<onix> ni te digo con las conecciones de wifi ceibal
<onix> un asco
<magu42> no tengo datos de eso
<magu42> no anda bien?
<onix> anda  aveces
<onix> a veces no
<onix> y muchas veces estan bloqueadas
<onix> yo me conecto en algunas plazas
<onix> tengo una pregunta magu???
<magu42> pero las de ceibal son solo para las xo
<magu42> pregunte onix , si puedo
<onix> sabes como resetear libreoffice
<magu42> como resetearlo?
<onix> si
<onix> me quedò reeemal
<onix> lo desinstalé
<magu42> que le hiciste? jaja
<magu42> ahhhh
<onix> y lo instalé de vuelta
<onix> y queda con la misma configuracion
<magu42> te falta un -purgue
<onix> me hace puntitos la espaciadora
<onix> me quiero matar!!
<onix> al final intalé el koffice
<magu42> sudo apt-get remove -purgue libreoffice
<onix> para salir del paso
<magu42> nunca me acuerdo si es - o --purgue 
<onix> aaaa
<onix> ta
<magu42> o con un - o con dos --
<magu42> para purgar las configuraciones 
<onix> voy a probar
<ratman> holas
<magu42> sino se instala con todo lo que tenia guardado
<magu42> holas ratman 
<ratman> que tal 
<magu42> todo el dia python y ahora acá 
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> vicioso!!!
<magu42> no te alcanzó ratman 
<onix> me dice que no se conoce la linea p de purgue
<onix> me tiró eso la terminal
<onix> magu??
<magu42> ratman para purgar , mejor con aptitude o con apt-get  ( hoy hablamos de eso)       :-(
<onix> pero yo no estaba
<onix> buuuuaaaaaaaaa!!!
<magu42> ya sé onix  por eso le pregunto a ratman , que está en la luna
<magu42> jajaj
<onix> yo sabia que me estaba perdiendo de algo
<onix> je je
<magu42> onix⟿ sudo aptitude remove -purgue libreoffice
<magu42> ratman⟿ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<onix> ya se!!!
<onix> lo agarró la trampa...
<onix> no??
<magu42> eso puede ser  jajaja
<onix> debe esatr mirando operacion valkiria en el 12
<magu42> jeje
<onix> por eso está distarido
<magu42> a el le puede el animé
<onix> uuuuuuuu
<ratman> aptitude
<magu42> ahhhhh estaba jajaja
<onix> me gusta mas el gentai
<onix> ja ja ja
<ratman> ouesss
<ratman> elfen lied
<magu42> uhhhh ahi los dejo con eso , ni idea  jajaja
<onix> no te gusta el manga??
<ratman> mucha sangre
<onix> comic manga
<onix> no la manga
<onix> ja ja ja 
<magu42> onix⟿ sudo aptitude remove -purgue libreoffice    entonces
<onix> voy a probarlo
<magu42> ratman⟿  con un - o con dos --  ?
<onix> coman not faund
<onix> comand not faund
<onix> uuuuuuuuuuuu
<magu42> ???  algo mal escrito onix 
<onix> si lo mas probable
<ratman> en ubuntu lo quitaron por defecto 
<onix> bue
<magu42> ahhhhhhhhhhh cierto !!!
<onix> no me caliento
<magu42> instalo onix 
<magu42> sudo apt-get instlall aptitude
<onix> sino se me va a caer el poco pelo que me queda
<magu42> nahhh  onix es agarrarle la mano , sino no se aprende
<ratman> que es lo que sucede
<onix> lo esta instalando
<onix> gracias
<magu42> ratman⟿ quiere purgar libreoffice 
<onix> ja
<onix> si
<onix> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ratman> no le gusto libreoffice
<ratman> jejej
<onix> no
<magu42> porque lo reinstala y le queda igual
<onix> lo estrpie yo
<onix> ja
<magu42> pa aprender hay que romprer algo onix  jejeje
<onix> a si
<onix> es verdad
<magu42> la proxima ya lo hace distinto :-)
<ratman> probastes reinstalarlo 
<onix> lo bueno que existe el formateo
<onix> lo desinstale
<onix> lo instale de vuelta
<onix> y me sigue la barra espaciadora haciendome
<onix> ...........
<onix> PUNTITOS!!!
<onix> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<onix> me quiero matar!!
<ratman> jee
<ratman> tranqui tomalo como un reto 
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> es como dicen 
<ratman> lo que no mata te enseña
<ratman> jeje
<onix> reto fue estar casado
<onix> Y SOBREVIVI
<ratman> y si sobrevives a algo asi 
<ratman> que mas 
<ratman> jeje
<onix> sobrevivvis a cualquier cosa
<magu42> reinstalar no se usa en linux onix  , todo se arregla sin apagar !!
<onix> lo peor
<onix> es que me habia secuestrado la notebook
<magu42> jajaja
<onix> vos te reis
<onix> porque no era la notebook tuya
<onix> ja
<magu42> si , soy casado , 18 años . por eso !!!
<onix> aaaaaaaaaaa
<onix> a vos tambien te la secuestraron
<onix> y todavia te dicen
<onix> NO SE DONDE LA DEJE
<magu42> no , tengo la pc atornillada al escritorio   jeje
<onix> ja ja ja ja
 * ratman pensando 
<magu42> y la note no me importa jajajajaa
<onix> y con un disco externo
<magu42> ratman⟿ en casarse o no ?
<ratman> tanto me odian que queiren casarme
<ratman> jeje
<onix> no te cases
<magu42> no !!! pero es un mal necesario  jajaja
<onix> terminas como recien nacido al final
<onix> pelado desnudo y llorando
<magu42> lamentablemente si   :-(
<ratman> jee
<ratman> probastes intalarlo con apt-get install libreoffice-gnome
<onix> yo salvé la computadora porque hasta el auto me llevo la bruja
<magu42> bue  volviendo al tema onix  , hiciste un aptitude ?
<magu42> mejor dejar , ciertos temas 
<magu42> :-)
<onix> ya lo instalé
<onix> estoy probando el comando
<onix> ya les digo
<magu42> ok
<onix> no me van a creer
<magu42> primero solucionamos problemas , y después hablamos de mujeres , ex , y demases :-)
<onix> al final me dijo que no tengo poderes de super vaca???
<magu42> onix⟿ te creemos todo
<onix> no entiendo porque me tiró eso??
<ratman> esta ejecutando con sudo 
<magu42> sudo su  , contraseña
<magu42> y comando
<onix> que tiene que ver la vaca con purgar libreoffice
<magu42> jajaja
<ratman> abria qe hacer una chara losbre vaca
<ratman> charla sobre vaca
<magu42> es que te dice que no tienes poderes de superusurio
<onix> como la charla de jr
<onix> sobre la vaca
<onix> mira que bien
<magu42> ratman> abria qe hacer una chara losbre vaca    ,,,,  que fué eso ratman ?
<onix> asi que yo lo instale'con todo mi amor
<magu42> jajaja
<onix> y ahora me dice vaca
<magu42> Naudy⟿ no puede con su router  :-)
<ratman> magu lo puse abajo 
<ratman> es que escribi entre cosas
<ratman> jeje
<Naudy> magu42,  el router esta de muerte lenta
<magu42> ahhhhhh  magu en bavia  o vabia  , como será
<Naudy> ya le esta dando un ataque la las IP
<Naudy> lol
<magu42> Naudy⟿ rompa la chanchita !!!!
<onix> alguien sabe configurar nicotine???
<magu42> onix⟿ vamos por parte jaja
<onix> como jack el destripador
<magu42> que pasó con libreoffice?
<onix> bien
<onix> manda saludos
<magu42> en serio !!  jaja
<onix> lle toco la barra espaciadora 
<onix> y me hace.
<onix> .......
<onix> pensará que escribo en braile
<magu42> uhhhh me mató onix , no se me ocurre nada más  :-(
<onix> yo lo reslví momentaneamente
<onix> con.......
<onix> koffice
<onix> ja
<onix> ademas te cuento
<magu42> si , pero no anda libre office  bien , ya me dejaste pensando .......
<onix> cuando lo reeinstalé
<onix> quedó en ingles
<onix> fui a herramientas
<onix> configuré el lenguaje
<magu42> eso es facil no hay problema
<onix> y sigue igual
<onix> in inglish
<onix> a si??
<onix> dale soy todo oidos
<magu42> en synaptic  instala libreoffice-L10n-es
<onix> si
<magu42> sip
<magu42> Naudy⟿ un viejo linksys con ddwrt  no falla nunca  jeje 
<magu42> o con tomato o  obelisco 
<Naudy> si magu42 este estoy usando es prestado hasta el lunes q compre uno nuevo
<magu42> u obelisco!!!
<magu42> nuevo!! Naudy 
<ratman> sudo apt-get install libreoffice-l10n-es 
<ratman> con eso deberia quedar en español
<magu42> mejor un wrt54g version v1 a v4 Naudy 
<magu42> con ddwrt
<Naudy> +1 magu42 
<magu42> ratman⟿ y yo que dije!!   , si no fueras tan grandote te pegaba  jajaja
<magu42> ahhh puse L en vez de l  , perdón
<onix> bueno..
<onix> estoy instalando
<onix> vamos a ver que pasa
<onix> si algo anda mal
<magu42> si algo anda mal , me voy  jajaja
<onix> no se lo voy a poder decir por este canal oprque lo mas probable que se caiga el sistema
<onix> ja ja ja j
<ratman> jjee
<ratman> a ver costumbre mia 
<ratman> generalmente voy y en synaptic marco las cosas en español de libreoffice y las instal y quito generalmente las de ingles jeeje
<onix> te amo magu!!!
<onix> el idioma lo solucioné!!
<magu42> bue que no sea para  tanto onix  jajajajaja
<onix> te juro que si no fuera heterosexual te daria un beso
<onix> ja
<magu42> ratman⟿ esa es la logica 
<magu42> onix⟿ jajaja
<onix> ahora los puntitos siguen
<magu42> pucha
<onix> malditos puntitos!!
<ratman> umm
<onix> en serio!!
<onix> hacen
<onix> ........
<onix> parecen ormiguitas
<magu42> con la espaciadora onix ?
<onix> si
<onix> pensará que escribo en braile
<magu42> nunca oí nada igual , que raro eso
<ratman> umm
<onix> escribo...
<onix> hola.como.andas.todo.bien
<onix> es horriblee!!!
<magu42> queda horrible jaja
<ratman> por casualidad
<ratman> intenta ver si 
<ratman> haz control+f10
<ratman> en el libreoffice
<onix> ok
<ratman> pensando que este en modo de ver caracteres no impremibles
<onix>  A NO!!!!!
<ratman> que paso 
<onix> AHORA TE TOCA A VOS RATMAN!!!!!
<onix> TE VOY A BESAR
<magu42> ratman⟿ sos grosso sabelo!!!!!!!
<ratman> jeje tava en ese modo 
<ratman> jeje
<onix> EXPLICAME
<magu42> expique ratman !!!
<onix> porfis
<ratman> menu ver
<ratman> esta uan opcion de ver caracteres no imprimibles
<onix> si
<onix> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ratman> eso lo tenais activo por eso veiass puntitos
<ratman> jeje
<onix> que nabo que soy
<ratman> no tepreocupes
<ratman> que yo lo se
<onix> hay que ponerlo en la wiki
<onix> je je
<ratman> porque me paso a mi 
<ratman> jejejejejejeje
<onix> aaaaaaaaaaa
<magu42> REPITO  ratman   sos groso  SABELO!!!!!
<onix> vos tambien escribias en braile
<ratman> me paso una vez sip jejee
<onix> y se te cayó el pelo tambien??
<magu42> onix⟿ ya aprendimos algo nuevo!!!
<ratman> y una calva tengo 
<magu42> que va a tener!!!!!!
<onix> ni me digas
<ratman> como soy algo alto no se ve
<ratman> ejeje
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> algo alto??
<onix> bueno
<onix> te cuento
<onix> me pasó eso
<magu42> es como inmenso
<onix> por querer cmbiar la configuracion
<ratman> bueno alto y gordo 
<ratman> jejee
<magu42> ratman⟿ +1
<magu42> robusto
<onix> quise poner la fuente y el tamaño visible
<onix> y no pude
<magu42> eso me dice mi esposa , y yo chocho
<onix> GROSO ERROR COMETÍ
<onix> bueno
<onix> gracias magu
<onix> gracias ratman
<onix> sosn unos grosos
<onix> ja
<onix> ahora
<onix> a todo esto
<ratman> quieren ver algo 
<ratman> gracioso 
<magu42> como te dije antes onix , para aprender hay que romper algo  jeje
<onix> alguien sabe configurar nicotine???
<onix> porque frostwire
<ratman> sudo apt-get moo
<magu42> jajaja
<onix> me paspó el tipo que me habla en ingles cuando bajo algo
<magu42> la vaca en terminal no?
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> ya vi , jaja
<onix> la verdad que me canzó el verso que se junto soni nintendo y playsation para cagar la vida
<ratman> bueno para el que tenga aptitude
<ratman> pones 
<ratman> aptitude - v moo
<ratman> y te dice algo 
<ratman> luego le sumas uan v
<onix> no sacaron bastante plata esas multinacionales??
<ratman> osea aptitude - vv moo
<ratman> osea aptitude -vv moo
<ratman> y cambia
<ratman> y vas agragandole v
<ratman> hasta que te da 
<ratman> el mensaje
<ratman> jeje
<onix> mmmmmmmmmm
<ratman> lo pongo?
<onix> lo que no entiendo
<onix> si usan el mismo cliente gnutella
<ratman> sip que
<magu42> los huevos de pascua , con los que se entretienen lo  desarrolladores
<ratman> sip y algunos aburridos como yo ejjee
<magu42> gnutella ?
<onix> pregunto
<onix> porque pone que no tengo poderes de super vaca
<onix> en aptitude??
<onix> en terminal
<onix> .-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.
<magu42> es algo de permisos de aptitude , pero no sé como se arregla , mi SO siempre tiene aptitude  :-)
<ratman> igual 
<onix> mmmmmmmmmmm
<ratman> mientras tengas apt-get
<ratman> y synaptic
<ratman> 0 drama
<magu42> de acuerdo con ratman 
<ratman> pa que complicarse :)
<ratman> igual yo voy a intentar qu emi sistema
<ratman> diga no tienes poderes de superraton
<magu42> onix⟿ olvidate de aptitude  , como que no dijimos nada
<onix> ok
<onix> lo borro del disco
<ratman> no ocupa nada
<magu42> no hace falta
<onix> amnesia total!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ratman> jej
<magu42> es minimo 
<onix> al final...
<onix> alguien sabe como configuarar nicotine
<magu42> estoy haciendo memoria y estoy seguro que es algo de permisos , pero dejelo por ahi nomás
<ratman> umm 
<ratman> no fumo 
<ratman> jjeje
<onix> yo tampoco
<magu42> yo fumo 50 cigarros por dia sirve?
<onix> no lo podria mantener
<magu42> y ratman me vió !!
<onix> pa
<magu42> horrible lo mio 
<onix> y porue no dejas?
<onix> el gobierno tiene lindos planes para nosotros
<ratman> um pa que era nicotine
<magu42> eso dice mi hija todos los dias!!!   
<onix> quiere dejar que la gente fume
 * magu42 googlea
<onix> tome
<onix> y muchas cosas mas
<magu42> escrito en python noooooooooo!!!!
<onix> nicotine
<onix> es un programa p2p
<magu42> http://nicotine.thegraveyard.org/
<onix> que no es lo mismo que sea al pe...
<magu42> onix⟿ frostwire 
<onix> es una porqueria
<ratman> yo uso descargas directas
<onix> PORQUEIA
<onix> torrents
<magu42> yo igual ratman pero para p2p , frostwire
<magu42> segun dicen
<onix> te funciona el froswire??
<onix> ahi si me saco el sombrero
<magu42> no lo uso pero hablaban el otro dia aca de eso onix 
<magu42> con bittorrent me sobra
<onix> frostwire es la version libre delimewire
<magu42> a la pelota !!!  ni idea onix 
<onix> que tabaja con el cliente gnutella
<onix> en el se basa tambien el ares
<onix> lo que no entiendo
<onix> es porque si trabajan con un mismo cliente
<magu42> onix⟿ sabe más de lo que supone él  jeje
<onix> funciona el ares y froswire no
<onix> me queria bajar el teme de ricki
<onix> y no pude
<ratman> veamso
<magu42> sé que los linuxeros usa el frostwire , pero ni idea onix 
<onix> que bajón!!
<ratman> dejame ver si lo instalo 
<onix> google y escuché de nicotine
<onix> pero no lo pude hacer andar
<onix> lo instalé pero no funciona
<magu42> 3 años de 3g de movistar sin poder usar torrents y ahora recién puedo , lo estoy disfrutando,   el frostwire  mas adelante  jajaj
<ratman> para instalarlo es facil 
<ratman> pero no se como configurar 
<ratman> porque 
<ratman> no uso 
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> sudo apt-get install nicotine
<ratman> y se instala solito 
<onix> porque no podias usar torrents??
<ratman> no uso eso 
<ratman> descargo en descargas directas
<onix> magu??
<magu42> el 3g de movistar tiene recortado los torrents onix , no cortado sino recortado
<onix> porque no podias usar torrents en 3g??
<onix> aaaaaaaaa
<onix> mmmmmmmmmm
<onix> por??
<magu42> anoche baje el lmde 2001.08 por torrent al palo  jaja
<magu42> 2011.08*
<onix> yo con el 3g de claro me bajo una vaca de 300 kilos si quiero
<onix> por torrent
<magu42> si , claro si . pero el libre de movistaro no !!
<onix> yo tuve el 3g de movista
<onix> es una porqueria
<magu42> el  viejo libre no el por trfico
<onix> solo para celular lo uso
<magu42> pero me lo dieron de baja unilaleralmente
<onix> yo tengo un contrato viejo en claro
<magu42> unilateralmente*
<onix> no tengo limites
<onix> y pago 480
<onix> nada mas
<magu42> y ahora adsl de antel ,  una bala
<onix> cual plan???
<magu42> claro cambió mucho 
<ratman> bueno cuando te limitan 
<mbbc> buenas!
<ratman> siempre ta la de hacer tunees
<ratman> tuneles
<ratman> y saltearse la restriccion 
<ratman> jeje
<onix> tuneles¿¿¿
<onix> tuneles??
<ratman> ejeje
<onix> ???
<magu42> proxis
<magu42> si ya sçe
<magu42> sé
<ratman> tambien es pued eser
<ratman> pero yo hablo de tuneles ssh 
<ratman> ejeje
 * magu42 no pega una tecal hoy
<mbbc> consulta
<magu42> uhh eso es mas groso
<mbbc> instale ubuntu le di español pero el desktop me quedo en ingles, puede ser?
<ratman> nas mbbc 
<ratman> te deben faltar alguas actualizaciones de idiomas
<onix> ????
<magu42> cual ubuntu mbbc ?
<onix> buena pregunta
 * ratman se va a la cueba 
<mbbc> el ultimo
<onix> mmmmmmmmmmm
<ratman> cueva
<magu42> nas noches ratman 
<ratman> mañana seguimos 
<magu42> que descanses
<ratman> que toy como zombi
<ratman> jeje
<mbbc> buenas noches
<onix> bueno magu
<mbbc> magu tienes idea de q pueda ser?
<onix> sos un groso
<onix> sabelo
<onix> ja ajaja  
<onix> gracias
<magu42> no , ni idea onix 
<ratman> mbbc en 
<ratman> la parte de administracion
<ratman> soporte de idioma
<mbbc> si ando descargando algo justo de ahí
<mbbc> otra consulta yo lo instale del iso que baje de la página de ubuntu
<magu42> hay que borrar ingles y tildar español 
<mbbc> siempre se conecta por web para bajar todo?
<ratman> sip por defecto 
<magu42> y sino , como mbbc ?
<ratman> en un cd no cabe todo el softwae
<magu42> 32000 paquetes
<mbbc> ah ok
<mbbc> impeca, muchas gracias!
<magu42> como debian 31 cd´s
<mbbc> recien comienzo en este mundo
<ratman> hay un dvd
<ratman> que trae mas cosas
<onix> bueno...
<magu42> u 8 dvd´s
<ratman> por ejemplo el repocitorio de ubuntu 
<onix> les mando saludos
<ratman> pesa como 40 gigas
<mbbc> como te llamas magu?
<magu42> nas noches onix 
<onix> magu ratman
<mbbc> despues instale el ubuntu server (ultimo)
<ratman> aunque no se instala todo ni ahi 
<mbbc> ya instale el desktop
<onix> sosn unos grosos!!
<magu42> no importa mi nombre mbbc 
<mbbc> como ingreso al desktop?
<ratman> en el server
<mbbc> jua te busca el FBI?
<onix> la verdad les agradezco un monton
<ratman> no tienes entorno 
<magu42> si
<ratman> es un servidor
<ratman> puedes instalarlo pero seria un gasto de recursos
<mbbc> si pq lo  instale onix
<mbbc> y como puedo crear escritorios para acceso por remoto en el server?
<ratman> escritorio
<ratman> remotos
<ratman> bueno ahi entramso en un tema lindo pero largoooo
<ratman> ejeje
<mbbc> mmm
<ratman> a estas horas y medio zombi ta bravo no 
<ratman> jeje
<mbbc> disculpá las preguntas 
<ratman> na no problem 
<ratman> a ver 
<ratman> quieres usarlo como servidor de x
<ratman> osea de escritorio 
<ratman> pa compararlo como algo asi un terminal server
 * ratman o malinterprete
<mbbc> ahi va
<ratman> ahi se necesitan algunas cosas que no tengo en la cabeza pero si queiren la busco para mañana
<ratman> no es algo que haga generalmente
<ratman> suelo usar ssh para ejecutar aplicaciones remotas
<ratman> por lo que no tuve necesidad de escritorios remotos
<mbbc> ah, bien
<mbbc> igual no te molestes busco en alguna web
<ratman> como info ssh -X usuario@serer
<mbbc> y como ves el ubuntu server
<mbbc> anda bien?
<ratman> y lyuego ejecutas algo 
<ratman> como firefox
<ratman> y tas ejecutando el firefox remoto 
<ratman> jejee
<ratman> muy bueno jjeje
<mbbc> si la idea es con thin client que importamos
<mbbc> acceder estilo remoto y q los usuarios accedan al escritorio en el server
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> bue yo confieso que de ubuntu server no se tanto se que no ta mal 
<ratman> yo soy 
<ratman> debianero 
<ratman> aunque tambien uso ubuntu 
<ratman> y tengo servidores en centos y redhat
<ratman> jje
<magu42> debian +1
<mbbc> me explicas un poco eso
<mbbc> que diferencias en las versiones de linux
<mbbc> ubuntu redhat 
<mbbc> el core es el mismo y cambian funciones o como es?
<ratman> parece el examen del jueves
<ratman> jejejejjeje
<magu42> mbbc⟿ tenés una pagina que dice que sos un grosso y preguntas boludeces acá ?
<mbbc> jaja perdonnnn!
<mbbc> si en Microsoft magu
<mbbc> no en opensource
<magu42> eso dijiste el jueves
<ratman> micorsoft 
<magu42> flaco mas google
<ratman> tambien se
<ratman> jejee
<mbbc> uh como andamos magu
<ratman> me conosco a las de la mitad
<ratman> de alli 
<ratman> pablo garcia un groso 
<magu42> no me banco boludeces a las 00:38
<ratman> lastima que esta alli 
<mbbc> si un capo
<mbbc> entonces apaga la pc y duerme magu
<magu42> si
<mbbc> era mas facil decir: "Debian es un sistema operativo (S.O.) libre, para su computadora. El sistema operativo es el conjunto de programas básicos y utilidades que hacen que funcione su computadora. Debian utiliza el núcleo Linux (el corazón del sistema operativo), pero la mayor parte de las herramientas básicas vienen del Proyecto GNU; de ahí el nombre GNU/Linux."
<mbbc> que hablar mal, no magu?
<magu42> no me vas a decir vos lo que es debian
<mbbc> no solo lo que debiste responder
<magu42> usaba una computadora 20 años antes de que vos nacieras
<ratman> te olvidas
<magu42> no era pc si quiera
<ratman> que se basan e dos formas 
<ratman> de configurarcion
<mbbc> me alegro, pero los modales se aprenden por mas que tengas 20 años mas que yo no?
<mbbc> y creo que opensource es colaborar y ayudar, creo que estas en el canal errado Magu
<ratman> bueno por lo menos 2 proncipales
<magu42> 20 más jajaja
<ratman> red hat suse por ejemplo sigen la misma 
<ratman> mientars que lso deribados de debian otra
<ratman> por supu los dos creen que la suya es la mejor 
<ratman> ejeje
<ratman> pero bueno 
<magu42> redhat +1
<magu42> centos +1
<magu42> el imbecil -1
<ratman> bueno pero dire algo 
<ratman> francamente es facil sacar cosas de google 
<magu42> ahi está todo ratman 
<ratman> cualquiera dice un STFW 
<ratman> el tema es que son casi las 1
<magu42> sip
<mbbc> y bueno querido tenes la opción de dormir si andas molesto
<ratman> por supu muchso tuvimso laburanfo mucho hoy 
<ratman> en pro de comunidades 
<mbbc> y bueno que tiene q ver eso con responder mal?
<ratman> otros quieren hacer a la una examens
<mbbc> eh disculpame pero fue una pregunta
<mbbc> que podes o no responder
<mbbc> nadie te obliga
<ratman> sip 
<mbbc> y podes o no dar bola a la charla
<magu42> no tenés nada que hacer mbbc ?
<mbbc> pero de ahí, a hacerte el superado, o hablar mal estas lejo
<magu42> un sabado a la noche
<ratman> donde 
<ratman> me hice
<ratman> um
<ratman> a ver releeo
<ratman> umm
<ratman> nop no veo mal habla 
<mbbc> no nada más importante para hacer que tu magu
<ratman> ni nada
<mbbc> vos no ratma
<magu42> a mi no me mandes callar por mp . pendejo
<mbbc> hablo por magu que anda en sus dias..
<mbbc> mp?
<mbbc> yo ni te hable por mp
<mbbc> para mandarte a callar
<magu42> no te hagas el imbecil mas de lo que ya eres mbbc 
<mbbc> pá, andamos en la semana magu?
<mbbc> jaja, es facil decir eso por chat
<mbbc> en vivo no dirias lo mismo abuelo
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> sorry fui yo 
<ratman> jeje
<mbbc> es lindo ver como atras de una pc, son malos
<magu42> mbbc⟿ te lo diria , te aseguro
<ratman> mbbc, 
<ratman> tranqui 
<ratman> dejemso eso 
<ratman> pa cuando vayas a un evento y hablamso con una cervesa
<ratman> o una coca porque no se tu edea
<ratman> edad
<mbbc> 29
 * ratman no quiero terminar en cana
 * ratman por alcohol a alguien menor
<magu42> sabés lo que es krab maga , sin googlear?
<ratman> a ta entonces una cervesa
<magu42> ni en pedo
<magu42> z
<magu42> el pendex googlea
<mbbc> ja
<mbbc> romperte la cara en uruguayo?}
<magu42> no
<mbbc> ok que significa sabelotodo?
<magu42> no me jodas y no vengas a trollear acá
<magu42> no te necesitamos 
<mbbc> vos empezaste
<mbbc> y si no te ubicas te ubico es sencillo
<magu42> yo?
<magu42> yo no pregunto boludeces
<mbbc> si vos, lee arriba como te fuiste al carajo
<magu42> burradas si 
<mbbc> yo tampoco, si pregunto es para saber
<ratman> bueno
<mbbc> ah y vos naciste sabiendo
<ratman> hagamso un olvidar y lisyo 
<mbbc> que grande
<magu42> flaco te haces el boludo
<mbbc> magu la dejamos aca y cuando gustes nos vemos y vemos q tan listo sos
<mbbc> ok?
<magu42> yo no sé nada te lo aseguro
<magu42> solo un simple usuario
 * ratman ratman es grade
<mbbc> ok entonces a lo tuyo
 * ratman y se ta cabreando 
<magu42> pero no pregunto boludeces
<magu42> uhhhhh  y es grandote
<ratman> terminemos con esto sin sentido 
<magu42> mbbc⟿ entraste el jueves haciendote el "yo no sé"  y sabé un camión
<magu42> no jodas acá
<ratman> si quieren mañana me pregustan lo que quieras mbbc 
<mbbc> si mejor ratman, porque este tipo esta denso
<ratman> fui administrador de una red de 500 pc con indows
<magu42> como newuser
<mbbc> muchas gracias
<ratman> windows
<mbbc> es el tipico que teme q sepan mas que él
<ratman> tego certificaciones 
<ratman> microsoft
<ratman> pro eso se lo que es
<mbbc> impeca
<ratman> y por eso uso linux
<ratman> me conoce muchoooos de ms
<magu42> ratman⟿ no pierdas el tiempo con este muchacho , en serio
<mbbc> jaja
<mbbc> buen dato
<ratman> muhso tiene mi celulas
<ratman> porque trabajo en una empresa publica
<ratman> y soy admin de linux desde hace 6 años
<mbbc> de más, bueno disculpa si te parecieron boludeces, pero para mi eran consultas importantes
<ratman> todo bien 
<ratman> es que hemso tado desde la 9 de la matina 
<ratman> en un evento de python 
<ratman> recien llegmso 
<ratman> y a veces examenes no tan buenos 
<ratman> cuando uno se da cuenta que el que pregunta sabe
<ratman> algo mas de lo que dice 
<mbbc> si vi
<mbbc> como estuvo?
<ratman> al final toy llegando a los 40 y llevo mucho en irc como pa darem cuenta
<ratman> tuvo bueno, buena asistencia
<mbbc> pa yo no se nada de este mundo
<ratman> pero cansador
<mbbc> si de microsoft
<mbbc> pero lo q se es por navegar
<mbbc> andaba mirando de migrar de sql2000 a mysql o postscript
<mbbc> a un cliente
<mbbc> entonces pregunto para saber mas o menos que debo profundizar
<ratman> todo depende
<ratman> si en ms tienes mucha 
<ratman> logica
<ratman> en la base
<ratman> mala costumbre
<ratman> de los programadores
<mbbc> si todo en storeprocedure
<ratman> de hacer mucho con 
<ratman> SP 
<ratman> triggers
<mbbc> decis q no conviene?
<ratman> y boudesde de esa
<mbbc> yo por ej
<mbbc> uso c# entity framework con sql2008
<ratman> bueno poder se puede
<mbbc> la idea era seguir por ahora en asp.net pero conectar con mysql
<ratman> mysql manea ambas cosas
<mbbc> y la idea de usar stores es para hacer cambios directos en la base sin compilar
<ratman> pero requerira un estudio 
<mbbc> y q todo pase por un store
<ratman> el problema
<ratman> es que si es una empresa chica
<ratman> no notas el golpe
<ratman> de eso 
<ratman> cuando tienes un sistema 
<ratman> en que hay muchso laburando 
<ratman> y todo cae en el server de bD
<ratman> lo siente el equipo 
<ratman> lo que a mi me parece tan inutil pudiendose repartir el trabajo 
<ratman> por mas que los equipos hoy dia no son los de hace 3 años
<ratman> jeje
<mbbc> si
<mbbc> yo tengo entendido
<mbbc> q la logica de negocio la haces desde el sistema
<mbbc> y lo q es de base
<mbbc> en la base
<mbbc> no es tan asi?
<ratman> deberia
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> tambien hay un modelo que a mi me gusta mas
<ratman> bueno siendo alguien que programo principalmente en jaba
<ratman> java
<ratman> suar un jboss para lo loica de negcoo 
<ratman> negocio 
<ratman> ofreciendo beans con eso 
<mbbc> ya nos amigamos con magu
<ratman> y luego aplicaciones que usan esa logica de negocio 
<ratman> ya sean web o escritorio 
<mbbc> entiendo
<ratman> ahi ahoran tiempso de programacion 
<ratman> y centars las cosas
<ratman> pero bue 
<ratman> no he visto muchas
<ratman> creo que seguimos programando 
<mbbc> ultima consulta y te dejo descansar hasta mañana
<ratman> a la vieja ulsansa
<mbbc> que lenguaje me recomendarias para usar phyton?
<mbbc> osea para hacer 100% open
<ratman> python es un lenguaje
<magu42> ........
<ratman> mbbc, python es un lenguaje de programacon 
<ratman> o te refieres a un ide
<mbbc> osea
<mbbc> yo ahora uso visual studio 2010
<mbbc> y de base sql 2008
<mbbc> quería saber para orientarme un poco
<mbbc> para empezar a centrarme en opensource
<mbbc> que me recomendarías
<ratman> um si voy a comparar eso 
<mbbc> yo abrí mi empresa hace un mes, y bueno por ahora todo msft, pero mi idea es mas bien pasarme a opensource
<ratman> tendria qu ehacerolo con java 
<ratman> y mysql o postgres
<mbbc> lo que pasa q veo q framework 4 y .net es bastante potente y temo perder mucho al pasarme a open
<mbbc> (sin ofender) es lo q pienso, quizas no sea así
<ratman> bueno hasta el 3 programe
<mbbc> es casi igual con algunas cositas mas
<magu42> nas noches!!
<ratman> nas noches m4v 
<ratman> huy que rapido 
<ratman> bueno yo la verdad programe en .net 
<ratman> pero mas en java
<mbbc> porque quiero ver de tener mercado en open
<mbbc> sobre todo por los costos de las licencias msft
<ratman> y java pa mi es mucho mejro que .net 
<ratman> sobre todo en web
<mbbc> ahora mismo, un cliente quiere migrar a w2008 sql2008 y ni msft sabe que debe comprar exactamente
<mbbc> pero bueno quizas es mejor tomemos un cafe o cerveza cuando andes libre y charlamos mejor
<ratman> al final todo termina en lo que uno desee llegar 
<ratman> para info 
<ratman> sql2008 comaprado con oracle
<ratman> que piensas
<ratman> cual es mejor
 * ratman llendone a lo privado 
<mbbc> no conozco mucho oracle, pero creo q es mejor oracle
<ratman> bueno yo hable de 2 bases
<ratman> mysql y postgres
<mbbc> lo que lei es q sql server como q es mas facil de usar mas orientado al usuario
<mbbc> si
<ratman> mysql es a mi opinion para pequeñas y medianas empresas
<mbbc> lei mucho de ambas
<ratman> postgres es la alternativa a oracle
<ratman> mbbc, orientado al usuario 
<ratman> um 
<mbbc> esta empresa en 8 años la tabla q tiene mas datos tiene 3 millones regs
<ratman> pense que hablabamso de una base 
<mbbc> ah ta
<mbbc> a nivel de core
<ratman> pa mi hablamos de tecnicos
<mbbc> si
<ratman> no de usuaros
<ratman> o de admin
<mbbc> entiendo ahora
<ratman> si no saben como admin 
<ratman> ni que usarn bases de datos
<ratman> o usen access jeje
<mbbc>  jaja
<ratman> para mi las cosas son muy simples
<mbbc> despues vi que mysql hay una versión gratis 
<mbbc> y otas pagas
<mbbc> la diferencia es solo el soportE?
<ratman> si me hablan a nivel de usuario 
<ratman> es que por admiistrar 
<ratman> te pagan 2 pesos
<ratman> porque en si ppoco podras hacer
<ratman> como admin pa mi necesitas mas cosas, mayores conocimientos 
<ratman> no digo qe tengan que ser
<ratman> dificiles de uso 
<ratman> pero si deberian ser orientadas a administradores
<ratman> con herramientas asi 
<mbbc> ahi va
<ratman> yo administro postgress y mysq 
<mbbc> en el estado se estan pasando a open?
<ratman> el estado es un mucdo politico 
<ratman> por eso las empresas cuetan tanto los cambios
<ratman> y se manejan por caminos politicos mas que 
<ratman> estructurales
<ratman> han tado dando indicaciones
<ratman> y miras a lo de brasil
<ratman> hay proyectos sobre todo de formatos abiertos en el estado 
<mbbc> si en españa esta pasando eso
<ratman> en caso donde toy es un tema mixto 
<mbbc> en que casos usan una u otra?
<ratman> hace 8 años 
<ratman> habia un solo servidor con linux
<ratman> que era el firewall 
<ratman> hoy hay unso 6
<ratman> y alguans estaciones
<ratman> pero es todo muy lento en el estado por lo menos en uruguay 
<ratman> bue perdona pero tengo qe apagar ando como zombi
<ratman> toy algo viejo 
<ratman> ya 
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> mañana seguimos hablando si quieres 
<ratman> siempre ando en estos lados
<ratman> ta mañana mbbc 
<mbbc> dale
<mbbc> buenas noches
<mbbc> muchas gracias
<mbbc> hasta mañana!
<mbbc> buenas noches a todos!
<ratman> buenas
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<ratman> nas
<SergioMeneses> ratman, hi
<ratman> como va
<SergioMeneses> ratman, bien bien comenzando el día :D
<ratman> :)
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<ratman> nas
<SergioMeneses> ratman, \o
#ubuntu-uy 2012-08-19
<ratman> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2013-08-12
<CarlosNeyPastor> ping magu42 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas?
<magu42> ahora si
<magu42> dom ago 11 21:48:02 UYT 2013
<CarlosNeyPastor> ping magu42 
<magu42> CarlosNeyPastor⟿ pong
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas?
<magu42> bien y vos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien 
<CarlosNeyPastor> concinando 
<CarlosNeyPastor> jejej
<magu42> uuhhh
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos que novedades hay ?
<magu42> que saldrá de ahi!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> hace pila que no hablamos
<magu42> todo tranquilo
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<magu42> sep
<CarlosNeyPastor> cacho de carne al horno y se hace solo:P
<magu42> o pollo al horno 
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> se hace solo
<CarlosNeyPastor>  de ultima hasta las 2:00 tengo bares a la vuelta
<CarlosNeyPastor> pulon 
<magu42> te dá tiempo de experimentar aún
<CarlosNeyPastor> si
<CarlosNeyPastor> recein lo puse
<CarlosNeyPastor> alguna idea
<CarlosNeyPastor> tenia la idea de hacelo con papas y boniato al horno 
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<magu42> ni idea
<magu42> soy el peor en la cocina
<CarlosNeyPastor> soy casi un puglia (pero sin el Homo)
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaja
<magu42> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> tenes que invitarme a mi y a mi novia a comer algo hecho por vos
<CarlosNeyPastor> jej
<CarlosNeyPastor> despues me toca a mi claro
<CarlosNeyPastor> si no es unjusto
<magu42> no te recomiendo nada hecho por mi , por mi esposa si , te lo recomiendo , y para muestra basta verme jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajjajajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> che 
<CarlosNeyPastor> viste que llegue??
<CarlosNeyPastor> member
<magu42> no
<magu42> cuando
<CarlosNeyPastor> 1 de agosto 
<CarlosNeyPastor> mira mi coso en IRC
<magu42> nadie aviso nada
<CarlosNeyPastor> los datos personales que te dan
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje
<magu42> siempre estamos en irc cuando se presenta alguien
<magu42> sino avisan
<magu42> ni modo
<magu42> te felicito !!
<magu42> tres en uruguay
<magu42> y ratman que empezó a preparar su wiki
<magu42> [CarlosNeyPastor] (~CarlosNey@ubuntu/member/carlosneypastor): CarlosNeyPastor
<magu42> no habia leido 
<CarlosNeyPastor> gracia s
<CarlosNeyPastor> si 
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo habia leido 
<CarlosNeyPastor> le deje el testimonio
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> chicaneando
<SergioMeneses> xD
<CarlosNeyPastor> tiene dos 
<CarlosNeyPastor> la ratman en españo
<CarlosNeyPastor> l
<CarlosNeyPastor> u ratman/EN 
<magu42> dos testimonios?
<CarlosNeyPastor> en ingles
<CarlosNeyPastor> pera
<SergioMeneses> :O
<magu42> estoy leyendo la wiki de ratman y le faltan cosas que hizo , que estaba conmigo jajaja
<magu42> 2011 al menos
<magu42> ahh no estaba , solo está desordenado
<magu42>  NAS
* CarlosNeyPastor changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam --  -- Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN --  --  Reuninoes martes 23:00hs (Uruguay)
* CarlosNeyPastor changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam --  -- Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN --  --  Reuninones martes 23:00hs (Uruguay)
<virusuy> buen dia
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas virusuy 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas?
<virusuy> que haces CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> revivo un notebook
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos?
<virusuy> aca, tratando de revivir yo
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaj
<CarlosNeyPastor> deja un viaje aca
<virusuy> jajaja
#ubuntu-uy 2013-08-14
<efpc2003> buenas... cinnamon vs. mate, han usado? cómo son? uso xubuntu 12.04
<unityshell> Buenas noches
<efpc2003> buenas
<unityshell> Que bueno que arranquen otra vez las reuniones
<sancte> Buenas
<efpc2003> cinnamon vs. mate, han usado?
<unityshell> Yo sólo vi por arriba cinnamon
<efpc2003> ah
<unityshell> Mate creo que esta basado aún en GTK2
<efpc2003> uso xubuntu 12.04, me interesa mint debian edition y ofrece esos dos, por eso preguntaba
<unityshell> Prefiero el primero, pero sólo porque han avanzado en incluir gtk3
<unityshell> De todas maneras ya no vuelvo a los escritorios clásicos
<efpc2003> gracia por el dato
<efpc2003> claro... de todos modos unity no me convence
<unityshell> Yo después de usarlo me acostumbré y ya no lo dejo, pero como todo es cuestión de gustos
<unityshell> .es una pena que no se llegue co el tema de ubuntu edge a la meta, era difícil
<unityshell> Pero el celular es una locura de hardware
<efpc2003> se va a llegar
<efpc2003> el asunto es el costo
<efpc2003> un hardware carísimo
<efpc2003> distinto una sería una versión "lite edge"
<virusuy> buenas
<pcapeluto> Que tal virusuy 
<virusuy> como andas pcapeluto ?
<pcapeluto> Acá con el celular desde el hospital, con mi viejo internado
<efpc2003> ánimo
<pcapeluto> Es lo que hay
<virusuy> pcapeluto: pah, a las ordenes Pablo
<pcapeluto> Gracias....
<pcapeluto> Alguien tiene claro como es el tema del armado duelos .deb?
<pcapeluto> Perdón. El corrector del celular
<pcapeluto> No dije duelos. Quise poner de los .deb
<efpc2003> no, solo he pasado rpm a deb
<pcapeluto> Yo los .deb los hago sin problemas pero hay cosas que no me puedan igual que los paquetes que arma Canonical,algo extra hacen Sydney no me doy cuenta
<efpc2003> ni idea
#ubuntu-uy 2013-08-15
<SergioMeneses> oe virusuy como vamos?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-08-16
<CarlosNeyPastor> SergioMeneses, vi encontre un Hangout que explicas el uso de Answers en LaunchPad.
<CarlosNeyPastor> en breve lo vere!!
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor,  jeje
<SergioMeneses> de las cosas que dejo al mundo cuando me vaya
<SergioMeneses> oe virusuy \o
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajajaja...por ahora yo solo dejo escrito...
<SergioMeneses> :)
#ubuntu-uy 2013-08-17
<ratman> buenas
<magu42_> don ratman 
<ratman> como va
<magu42_> don ratman ?
<ratman> lo de don me suena feo ejej
<magu42_> jejeje
<magu42_> QUE HACÉS BOTIJA!!!!
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> mejor
<magu42_> jeje
<magu42_> ratman⟿ el que estoy usando ahora tiene tomato RAF , y tiene para noip
<magu42_> voy a mirar uno con ddwrt
<magu42_> ratman
<ratman> caida
<magu42_> jeje
<magu42_> ddwrt también tiene noip 
<ratman> sip 
<magu42_> pero porque no lo instalas en el SO del rasperry y listo
<magu42_> independientemente del router
<ratman> porque la ip externa
<ratman> la tiene el router
<ratman> y no mi equipo 
<magu42_> ahh tendría que estar conectado directo al modem?
<magu42_> el rasperry digo
<ratman> sip 
<magu42_> entiendo , fallo mi plan  jejeje
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> podria hacerse
<ratman> pero el problema que mis equipos estan en una subred de casa
<ratman> seoarada de la de mi hermano 
<ratman> ehee
<magu42_> ahhhh 
<magu42_> no veo en el ddwrt que puedas tener una parte con noip y otra sin , tiene tanta cosa que no entiendo que capaz anda por ahi
<magu42_> y el Tomato tiene 150 cosas más que tampoco conozco jaja
<magu42_> pero le puedo poner dos dynamics dns  y difernets , ej noip y dyndns
<magu42_> 26 opciones en total
<magu42_> mucho por hoy  , me voy a dormir ratman 
<ratman> dale
<ratman> nos tamso viendo 
<magu42_> nas
<ratman> que descanses
<magu42_> igualmente 
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, virusuy_ http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/638/detail/
<car> hola amigos, tengo instalado el cliente de correo thunderbird me funciona perfecto, pero quiero configurarlo para que trabaje con 2 cuentas y no puedo.
#ubuntu-uy 2013-08-18
<Guest80825> buenas noches
<car> hola
<car> tengo un problema quien me puede ayudar?
<car> buenas tardes
#ubuntu-uy 2014-08-12
<magu42> lun ago 11 23:14:37 UYT 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2014-08-13
<danielmato> buenas noches
<magu420> probando desde cel
<magu420> es horrible
<magu420> ta luego
#ubuntu-uy 2014-08-14
<magu42> mié ago 13 22:55:34 UYT 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2014-08-15
<eltuga84> Hola Estan ahi?
<eltuga84> la reunion que anunciaron por  plus es aca?
<ratman> holas
<ratman> sip 
<eltuga84> hola señor!!!}
<eltuga84> Yo estoy en espera en el grupo de Launchpad
<ratman> crei ue estaba 
<ratman> voy a ver
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola a todos los presentes
<ratman> no veo pendientes en el launchpad
<ratman> holas CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Todo bien ratman?
<CarlosNeyPastor> eltuga84 que contas?
<eltuga84> Hola Carlos Ney!!!
<eltuga84> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy-devs
<CarlosNeyPastor> Tanto tiempo que no hablamos
<eltuga84> Ahi te decia Ratman...{
<eltuga84> ah! estoy trabajando y ademas a full con la distro...
<eltuga84> habilitar la ppa me saco canas verdes y violetas...
<ratman> a  la moda
<CarlosNeyPastor> Jaja
<ratman> caida
<CarlosNeyPastor> De nuevo
<ratman> no logre encontar los imanes
<eltuga84> che estoy aca todabia?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Pero loa tenias vos?
<eltuga84> se me desconecto y m decia que ya habia alguien con mi nombre...}
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hoy pude cruzar 3 palabras con eduardor
<CarlosNeyPastor> Igual estaba movido el laburo
<CarlosNeyPastor> Si eltuga84 estas
<eltuga84> no probaste con un iman mas grande?
<eltuga84> jajajaj!
<eltuga84> se puede entrar con el correo, asi me reconoce automaticamente que soy yo?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Te registras para eso
<ratman> la verdad es que revolvi todo y no lo encontre
<eltuga84> pero no me pidio correo para entrar...
<CarlosNeyPastor> Y en yo uso o androirc o xchat2 y tengo autoligin en cada uno y si hay alguien con mi nick lo patea cuando me logueo
<CarlosNeyPastor> Ahora estoy desde el cel
<eltuga84> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+victormiranda/posts/h76oEbfK7fa?pid=6047592142507136082&oid=103738917188558565449
<eltuga84> asi me aparecer a mi
<eltuga84> "Pending approval"
<eltuga84> dos ntornos de escritorios, uno de los vengadores y yo....
<eltuga84> me siento raro hablando por aca!
<eltuga84> nunca use Irc, yo pense que era Icq
<ratman> je
<eltuga84> lo que usaba antes de Menseger y antes de Gtalk...
<CarlosNeyPastor> Irc es lo mas
<eltuga84> es cuestion de costumbre. me acostumbre a usar pidgin
<eltuga84> En Linux y en Windows tambien...
<eltuga84> Ayer me entere que Eduardor era el veterano qu estaba en la flisol.
<CarlosNeyPastor> Pidgin esta muy bueno también
<CarlosNeyPastor> Lo uso en mi notebook
<CarlosNeyPastor> Podes conectar pidgin a irc
<CarlosNeyPastor> Si queres
<eltuga84> como en la foto de Plus esta de perfil, parece mas pelado de lo qye es!!!
<eltuga84> como?
<CarlosNeyPastor> En la configuración de la cuenta esta los protocolos para irc FreeNode
<CarlosNeyPastor> Dame 10 que llego a casa y te lo digo mejor
<PabloRubianes> hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buenas PabloRubianes
<CarlosNeyPastor> Como marcha todo?
<PabloRubianes> llevandola
<eltuga841> ahora estoy por pidgin!!
<eltuga841> pero no tengo historial de conversacion...
<eltuga841> hola Pablo!!!
<eltuga841> Soy el pibe que aparecio con Debian Kde en la charla de Ubuntu!
<eltuga841> Cuando los monitores conpiraron contra todos!
<PabloRubianes> hola como andas?
<PabloRubianes> jajaja ese monitor estaba maldito
<ratman> buenas
<PabloRubianes> igual la culpa es mia... pa que jodo con el cambio de escritorio
<ratman> acabo de revolver todo no se donde estan los putos imanes
<PabloRubianes> salame
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<eltuga841> El COC Ratman!!!
<ratman> coc
<eltuga841> me costo bastante firmarlo, sino no podia habilitar la Ppa
<ratman> a si 
<eltuga841> en Mayuscula queda mas "importante"
<ratman> mayusculas equivale a gritar
<ratman> en irc
<eltuga841> Ah! yo uso !!!! para gritar...
<PabloRubianes> imanes no tengo
<PabloRubianes> solo afiches y tablas de conversion de aplicaciones y las bandejas
<ratman> uf
<ratman> revolvi todo
<ratman> maniana revolvere mas
<eltuga841> sobre que es la reunion de hoy?
<eltuga841> si puedo preguntar....
<ratman> retomarlas
<ratman> sobre todo 
<eltuga841> me metí de atrevido nomas...
<ratman> supongo yy ir pensando en lanzamiento 
<ratman> de 10.10 supongo pero falta mucho 
<ratman> 14.10
<eltuga841> falta que pasen 4 años, para atras!
<ratman> jeje
<eltuga841> para !4.10 falta poco...
<eltuga841> 14.10
<eltuga841> ya viene con Unity basado en Qt?
<eltuga841> eso me interesa mucho...
<ratman> abra ue ver
<eltuga841> el Unity comun no me gusta.
<eltuga841> pero portao a Qt puede ser otra cosa...
<ratman> habra que probarlo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya hay unas versiones de prueba que no se que tal funcionaran, no las he probado aun por fatla de tiempo 
<eltuga841> ya volvisre Carlos!!!
<eltuga841> :-D
<CarlosNeyPastor> si 
<CarlosNeyPastor> llegue a casa
<eltuga841> no hay historial en el chat de irc?
<eltuga841> o me pasa solo a mi que no puedo ver la comversacion completa?
<ratman> este canal se loguea
<eltuga841> es lo que explico el Astronomo la otra vez?
<eltuga841> que las conversaciones se abren y se cierran y se pierde las llaves lueo
<eltuga841> luego...
<CarlosNeyPastor> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<eltuga841> se fueron?
<eltuga841> Hola Magu42!!
<magu42> hola eltuga841 
<eltuga841> no te conosco o si?
<magu42> si
<magu42> en el flisol
<eltuga841> estubiste en la filsol de este año?
<magu42> estuvimos hablando ahi
<eltuga841> el Astronomo?
<magu42> no
<magu42> el veterano de barba
<eltuga841> o sos el pinguino de Plus?
<eltuga841> Ah!!!! Eduardor
<magu42> no
<magu42> eduardo
<eltuga841> el que tiene una foto de perfil
<magu42> eduardor es otro eduardo
<eltuga841> de perifil en Plus!!
<magu42> no tengo foto de perfil en ningun lado ;.)
<eltuga841> ta, lo que pasa que no conosco los Nickname de todos...
<magu42> :-)
<eltuga841> hoy le dije Pablo Rufianes
<eltuga841>  a Pablo Rubianes, JajajAj!
<magu42> mejor usá el tab por las dudas  jeje
<eltuga841> el tabulador?
<magu42> sep
<eltuga841> no hace nada...
<magu42> hace el+tab
<eltuga841> estoy desde pidgin
<magu42> ahhhh
<magu42> ahi no se
<magu42> xchat +1
<eltuga841> :-D yo lo desinstalo enseguida!
<eltuga841> pero podgin es compatible
<eltuga841> asi que puedo usarlo igual
<magu42> podés usar cualquiera de los dos independientemente
<magu42> tengo los dos , solo que pidgin lo tengo abandonado
<eltuga841> este es el canal en Launchpad? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy
<magu42> eso es launchpad
<eltuga841> estoy en los perfiles de los miembros... no tienes foto?
<eltuga841> 4 Eduardos y una sola foto!!!
<magu42> como dije antes , no fotos
 * CarlosNeyPastor dice que magu42  tiene razón con XCHAT +1
<CarlosNeyPastor> je
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola magu42 tanto tiempo 
<magu42> como va CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> acá programando para la utu 
<CarlosNeyPastor> por ahi?
<eltuga841> por que apareces doble carlos¡ ya estoy borracho!!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> Programando mientras escucho buena musica (Black Sabbath)
<CarlosNeyPastor> doble eltuga841 ?
<eltuga841> triple ahora!!!
<eltuga841> ***Carlosneypastor
<eltuga841> carlosneypastor
<eltuga841> y otro con letras marrones...
<CarlosNeyPastor> que café estomando?
<CarlosNeyPastor> estas tomando*
<eltuga841> se pueden mandar capturas?
<eltuga841> asi te muestro lo que digo....
<CarlosNeyPastor> por aca?
<CarlosNeyPastor> no
<eltuga841> te lo pase por plus...
<magu42> CarlosNeyPastor⟿ llegué hace un rato de CESOL  por eso los jueves no estoy
<magu42> y yo te veo una sola vez
<eltuga841> o sea que no le gusta Pidgin al irc:-D
<magu42> y me basta y sobra
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajajjaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> gracias magu42 
<eltuga841> alguno me puede ayudar a subir paquetes a la ppa?
<eltuga841> por ahora solo pude portar desde otras ppas...
<magu42> para que eltuga841 
<eltuga841> para Linuy, mi distro...
<eltuga841> ya tengo el slideshow y una modificacion de Remastersys
<eltuga841> y algunos otras cosas que estoy haiendo de a poco...
<eltuga841> haciendo
<magu42> disculpame pero no estoy de acuerdo en hacer más distros ,  si a ti te place vamo arriba
<eltuga841> la idea es hacer una "all-in-box"
<magu42> entonces uso mint 
<magu42> pero prefiero debian con openbox
<eltuga841> Ah! sos el que usa Debian!!
<eltuga841> ya te saque la ficha!!
<magu42> también ubuntu 
<eltuga841> la idea de la ppa es para hacer un metapaquete que mejore la base de ubuntu
<casandra> Hola a todos
<eltuga841> y que sea conpatible con las isos de Ubuntu
<magu42> hola casandra 
<eltuga841> pero eso es muy dificil, para mis escasos conocimientos....
<eltuga841> Hello! Cassandra
<casandra> hoal magu
<eltuga841> Ya sabias de lo que hablamos?
<magu42> si 
<eltuga841> o esa era otra Casandra:-D
<casandra> no se yo a veces entro al sitio 
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola casandra 
<casandra> pero ahora no se que pasa
<CarlosNeyPastor> ubuntu.org.uy?
<casandra> ppor eso me di una vuellta por aca medio tarde
<casandra> si ese
<CarlosNeyPastor> estamos migrando haciendo una pagina "renovada"
<magu42> y a otro server
<CarlosNeyPastor> en breve estara disponible nuevamente
<casandra> ahh 
<CarlosNeyPastor> iba a eso magu42, gracias!
<magu42> está complicado por ahora por falta de tiempo
<eltuga841> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casandra
<magu42> dicho sea de paso hay que matar a un eduardor  jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42 +1
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajajja
<CarlosNeyPastor> hoy hable con EduardoR 6 palabras
<magu42> casandra⟿ entrá el grupo de facebook , ahi hay movimiento también
<magu42> hace tiempo que no hablo con eduardor
<casandra> si bueno voy a hacer eso
<casandra> gracias
<magu42> casandra⟿ https://www.facebook.com/groups/41077226279/
<eltuga841> "eduardo magariños" sos Tu?
<magu42> no
<magu42> ese es otro
<magu42> somos 6 eduardos en la vuelta
<eltuga841> Anda!!!
<eltuga841> tu sos el 42?
<magu42> y los conozco a todos
<eltuga841> :-D:-D
<eltuga841> que es el "ChanServ"
<eltuga841> ?
<magu42> el OP  es el operador del canal
<magu42> son los del consejo de ubuntu-uy
<magu42> administran el canal
<eltuga841> porque me aparecio una comversacion al lado de ellos....
<magu42> no recuerdo como funciona pidgin
<CarlosNeyPastor> eltuga841 ahi te publique los 3 que ves mios
<CarlosNeyPastor> corrijo:
 * CarlosNeyPastor comento
<eltuga841> ahora si!!!!
<eltuga841> ya entendi...
<eltuga841> :-D:-D
<magu42> CarlosNeyPastor⟿ vos no estabas programando y dandole a sabbat?
<magu42> asi te va a ir
<eltuga841> porque pablo aparece copmo conctado todabia?
<magu42> ya le dije una vez , pero se olvida de marcar ausencia
<magu42> está siempre conectado  y se le olvida marcar ausencia cuando se va
<eltuga841> asi puede vigilar si hablamos mal de él:-D:-D
<magu42> éste canal está logeado igual
<eltuga841> al final si es "pablo Rufianes"
<magu42> todo queda guardado en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com  y es publico
<eltuga841> Era un chiste nomas, Magus42 
<eltuga841> como hago para citar?
<magu42> no entiendo eso
<magu42> citar que?
<eltuga841> CarlosNeyPastor⟿ vos no estabas programando y dandole a sabbat?"
<eltuga841> algo asi....
<magu42> pintar ctrl c  ctrl v
<magu42> al menos en xchat
<eltuga841> magu42 
<eltuga841> (00:57:22) magu42
<eltuga841> nop
<eltuga841> en pidgin me copia el texto simplemente..
<magu42> usé muy poco pidgin
<magu42> no me gustó
<magu42> prefiero un cliente para cada cosa
<eltuga841> tampoco te gusta la "a" y la "o"
<magu42> por?
<eltuga841> en tus mensajes aparece un "?"
<magu42> no sé porque
<magu42> yo lo veo bien
<eltuga841> ah1son los asentos!!!!
<magu42> ahora entiendo porque no usé más pidgin ,  ves doble triple y caracteres raros jajaja
<eltuga841> me debe estar dando un  errror la codificacion...
<eltuga841> o algo asi!!
<magu42> no encuentro nada en xchat , debería ser utf8 o algo asi
<magu42> me voy a dormir eltuga841 
<eltuga841> Chau!!!
<magu42>    NAS NOCHES
<eltuga841> que duermas bien...
<ratman> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-08-16
<magu42> ratman  holas
<ratman> holas
<magu42> como va
<ratman> aqui tirando 
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> hace dos hora que trato de instalar lubuntu 14.04 en la note vieja
<magu42> no hubo manera con plop y un usb
<ratman> ?
<magu42> suerte encontré un cd virgen y ahora se está instalando
<ratman> que da
<ratman> je
<ratman> no se resiste
<magu42> debí decir con plop y un pendrive
<magu42> que feo está lubuntu
<magu42> visualmente
<ratman> siempre pintava lindo 
<magu42> anda ligero 
<magu42> pero es feo
<magu42> mañana lo ves
<magu42> al lado de xubuntu es un asco
<magu42> parece mezcla de win 3.11 y win95
<ratman> pesadilla
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> que hay que llevar mañana
<magu42> puse un alargue por las dudas
<magu42> un adaptador super 
<magu42> la note con lubuntu
<magu42> y no se que más
<magu42> dos pendrive con lubuntu 14.04 que ya quedaron
<ratman> sip yo alargue no tengo estoy 
<ratman> medio enojado 
<ratman> conmigo 
<ratman> no encuentro los imanes
<ratman> lpm
<magu42> y bueno llevamos lo que haya 
<ratman> y si 
<magu42> ceno y vengo en 10´
<ratman> ok
<magu42> he vuelto
<danielmato> buenas noches
<magu42> como va danielmato 
<danielmato> aca paseando por el irc don magu42 
<magu42> tempranito siempre jeje
<danielmato> sip
<danielmato> ha sido una semana compleja...
<magu42> que se va a hacer
<magu42> se la agarra como viene
<magu42> terminé de instalar un lubuntu para mañana
<magu42> bañito a la camita
<magu42> bañito y a la camita
<magu42> nas noches
#ubuntu-uy 2015-08-10
<Aguamala> Hola a todos   : )
#ubuntu-uy 2015-08-15
<magu42> nas
#ubuntu-uy 2016-08-15
<car> hola a todos, tengo un problema con la distro 1604. Me reconoció al principio la impresora multifunción, luego de algunos días me dejó de funcionar por lo que opté por desintalarla e instalarla nuevamente y ahí se me complicó.porque me da error. Alguienpodrá orientarme?
#ubuntu-uy 2018-08-13
<RAIFERGARCIA1> hola a todos
#ubuntu-uy 2018-08-18
<sud0> '/20
#ubuntu-uy 2020-08-13
<maniat1k> hola!
